# Il thread OT in cui è VIETATO essere te stesso!



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Il thread OT in cui è VIETATO essere te stesso!*

Dato che non è possibile (credo) fare l'esperimento dell'entrare qui sopra scambiandoci tutti i nick propongo di fare un thread totalmente OT in cui non si devono usare quei tratti distintivi che ci rendono riconoscibili!
Esempi:

- Sienne non deve salutare nè firmarsi
- Rewind non deve parlare di sesso manco una volta
- Perplesso non deve accennare a Carnia nè "irretire" Farfalla quando tenta il broccolamento selvaggio
- JB non deve usare nemmeno una volta le parole "disagiato" "cerebroguasto" "scemo" et similia, che usa sovente
- Farfalla non deve quotare mai nessuno
- Oscuro non deve far cenno ad ampolle anali
- Clementine non deve fare nessuna domanda
- Fiammetta non può rispondere a post che risalgono a più di due ore prima
- et cetera et cetera...

Ognuno può aggiungere una caratteristica di un altro utente che l'utente si impegnerà a seguire!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Questa è una cazzata. E tu una svantaggiata. Ou!!


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è una cazzata. E tu una svantaggiata. Ou!!


In effetti è una cazzata!!!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dato che non è possibile (credo) fare l'esperimento dell'entrare qui sopra scambiandoci tutti i nick propongo di fare un thread totalmente OT in cui non si devono usare quei tratti distintivi che ci rendono riconoscibili!
> Esempi:
> 
> - Sienne non deve salutare nè firmarsi
> ...


Aggiungo.

Fantastica deve scrivere solo in dialetto, qualunque esso sia.

Poi cambierei 

Farfalla deve broccolare solo donne
SImy non deve quotare


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è una cazzata. E tu una svantaggiata. Ou!!



Perché rispondi così?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti è una cazzata!!!


No. Me piace


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Perché rispondi così?


Stavo scimmiottando JB. Il thread mi piace invece  Bella idea


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

OT ... 

se s'indovina chi è ... si cambia personaggio o come?



sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2014)

per non essere me stessa deve entrare almeno un altro uomo in questo thread


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavo scimmiottando JB. Il thread mi piace invece  Bella idea



Ciao

l'avevo capito ... stavo imitando pure io ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dato che non è possibile (credo) fare l'esperimento dell'entrare qui sopra scambiandoci tutti i nick propongo di fare un thread totalmente OT in cui non si devono usare quei tratti distintivi che ci rendono riconoscibili!
> Esempi:
> 
> - Sienne non deve salutare nè firmarsi
> ...


ma a quelli che invece sono se stessi che pegno devono pagare?


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT ...
> 
> ...


Non è che bisogna proprio impersonare qualcun altro...ma bisogna evitare il nostro tratto distintivo, come se fossimo nuovi utenti!! 
Se si vuole si può imitare qualcuno a scelta! E cambiare di volta in volta, ma senza mai essere se stessi!


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che bisogna proprio impersonare qualcun altro...ma bisogna evitare il nostro tratto distintivo, come se fossimo nuovi utenti!!
> Se si vuole si può imitare qualcuno a scelta! E cambiare di volta in volta, ma senza mai essere se stessi!



Ciao

perfetto ... ho capito. 
Smetto di essere sienne, qui ... figo!


sienne


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma a quelli che invece sono se stessi che pegno devono pagare?


Mmmmm...mò ci penso!!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Lothar deve azzeccare i quote.

Brunetta deve scrivere solo cose di sesso e deve broccolare ad ogni post.

La Matraini fare l'opposto di brunetta.


----------



## lolapal (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che bisogna proprio impersonare qualcun altro...ma bisogna evitare il nostro tratto distintivo, come se fossimo nuovi utenti!!
> Se si vuole si può imitare qualcuno a scelta! E cambiare di volta in volta, ma senza mai essere se stessi!


Sai che è difficile?
Ma porca di quella puttana troia, non ci riesco manco per un cazzo...


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Ottobre 2014)

In sostanza, per esser qui occorrebbe che mi abbandonassi al dolce barocco. Un vento che alita sulle nostre vite e le rende complesse, lasciando all'intelleggibilità dell'umano sentire qualsiasi considerazione. Un battito d'ali che, sovente divenendo agitarsi di lombi, ci unisce come membri - nomen omen - della stessa comunità.


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> In sostanza, per esser qui occorrebbe che mi abbandonassi al dolce barocco. Un vento che alita sulle nostre vite e le rende complesse, lasciando all'intelleggibilità dell'umano sentire qualsiasi considerazione. Un battito d'ali che, sovente divenendo agitarsi di lombi, ci unisce come membri - nomen omen - della stessa comunità.


No, basterebbe che qualcuno ti rispondesse!!! :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar deve azzeccare i quote.
> 
> Brunetta deve scrivere solo cose di sesso e deve broccolare ad ogni post.
> 
> La Matraini fare l'opposto di brunetta.


E tu dovresti essere serissimo...


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, basterebbe che qualcuno ti rispondesse!!! :rotfl:


ci vuole un eretteo, insomma...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Ottobre 2014)

[GDR Mode On]

Ma tanto il problema è che capireste sempre e solo quello che volete voi!
E poi per me è facile rinforzare le loro posizioni...

E' così che le persone si sentono amate
mentre io mi sento pigliato per il culo...

Ma tant'è sono uomo di palcoscenico...

E si va in scena sempre e comunque
ricordando che lo zingaro fa la musica di chi paga...

Ora ti mando un foto del mio pisello...

[GDR mode off]


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> [GDR Mode On]
> 
> Ma tanto il problema è che capireste sempre e solo quello che volete voi!
> E poi per me è facile rinforzare le loro posizioni...
> ...


[GDR]

:up:

[/GDR]


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dato che non è possibile (credo) fare l'esperimento dell'entrare qui sopra scambiandoci tutti i nick propongo di fare un thread totalmente OT in cui non si devono usare quei tratti distintivi che ci rendono riconoscibili!
> Esempi:
> 
> - Sienne non deve salutare nè firmarsi
> ...


Ma son passate due ore?!?! Che castrazione virtuale... Abbi pietà di me :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ci vuole un eretteo, insomma...


questo denota che tu lo ritieni una stampella emotiva
se non trovi dentro di te la forza per rimuoverlo dal tuo vissuto io penso che dovresti rivolgerti a chi ne ha le competenze


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo denota che tu lo ritieni una stampella emotiva
> se non trovi dentro di te la forza per rimuoverlo dal tuo vissuto io penso che dovresti rivolgerti a chi ne ha le competenze


Quanto ti prenderei a morsi il culo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Ottobre 2014)

FLAP FLAP


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo denota che tu lo ritieni una stampella emotiva
> se non trovi dentro di te la forza per rimuoverlo dal tuo vissuto io penso che dovresti rivolgerti a chi ne ha le competenze


facile parlare di rimozioni, nell'epoca in cui rimuovere vuol dire solo fossilizzarsi - attimo dopo attimo - avvitandosi su se stessi, sul prossimo, sul proprio tempo. La verità è che siamo lenzuola sudate e fogli bianchi, segni di matita e lenta masturbazione esistenziale. Vedi una capra e pensi ad un forum, leggi un nick e precipiti in un domani fatto di parole prima che di immagini e lacrime.


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> facile parlare di rimozioni, nell'epoca in cui rimuovere vuol dire solo fossilizzarsi - attimo dopo attimo - avvitandosi su se stessi, sul prossimo, sul proprio tempo. La verità è che siamo lenzuola sudate e fogli bianchi, segni di matita e lenta masturbazione esistenziale. Vedi una capra e pensi ad un forum, leggi un nick e precipiti in un domani fatto di parole prima che di immagini e lacrime.



Ma parla come magni, su.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Ottobre 2014)

Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum. Non mangio da tre giorni. Ho spiato i messaggi Whatsapp del cellulare di mia moglie e ho intercettato una conversazione con un suo ex, ora nostro amico comune. "Penso spesso a come sarebbe passare un pomeriggio a letto assieme a te e mio marito e mi eccito da impazzire." 

È stato devastante. Me ne sono andato di casa, dormo in ufficio. Conoscete un avvocato onesto e un bravo psicologo?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> FLAP FLAP[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Carissima collega.....ci siamo rimasti solo noi in questo posto di patacche malgoduti e maestrine...!!...come sai io ormai leggo poco...
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> facile parlare di rimozioni, nell'epoca in cui rimuovere vuol dire solo fossilizzarsi - attimo dopo attimo - avvitandosi su se stessi, sul prossimo, sul proprio tempo. La verità è che siamo lenzuola sudate e fogli bianchi, segni di matita e lenta masturbazione esistenziale. *Vedi una capra e pensi ad un forum*, leggi un nick e precipiti in un domani fatto di parole prima che di immagini e lacrime.



è indice di uno stato maniotico che sconfina nella patologia

esternare il proprio desiderio di essere il vertice di un triangolo, o più banalmente entrare come attore principale in una relazione a tre (ne parlavi giusto stamane) in cui il terzo elemento fosse una capra, può significare solo che le lacune affettive si sono talmente dilatate da inghiottire la giusta misura con cui ti raffrontavi al mondo.

le cause possono essere molteplici e difficilmente riconducibili al mero indurimento del membro

in poche parole: curati


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OcchiVerdi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > FLAP FLAP[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OcchiVerdi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > FLAP FLAP
> ...



non ti biasimo...
sai ma mia moglie dice sempre così....
e poi...
poi io la guardo e le do ragione....
tanto la va in mona....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao.....

......
ha fatto ridere anche me...... 

......
Sienne.....
....
.....
...........................
......


Sienne


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ciao.....
> 
> ......
> ha fatto ridere anche me......
> ...


Ma perché che ha scritto ? Dove ? Quando lo ha scritto ? Non riesco a capire. Dai spiegatemi.


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dato che non è possibile (credo) fare l'esperimento dell'entrare qui sopra scambiandoci tutti i nick propongo di fare un thread totalmente OT in cui non si devono usare quei tratti distintivi che ci rendono riconoscibili!
> Esempi:
> 
> - Sienne non deve salutare nè firmarsi
> ...


Buonasera a tutti.Sono appena tornata dal mio bellissimo lavoro , stanca ma soddisfata, so di aver raggiunto i miei obiettivi anche se per farlo ho dovuto visitare un bel po'di termosifoni che bevono succo d'uva e mangiano panini al salame da 4 soldi.Devo impegnarmi ogni giorno di più ma so che ce la farò perché son la migliore.


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Siete solo un branco di disagiati. Siete così disagiati che vi sentite vostro agio nel vostro disagio.
Disagiati!


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Siete solo un branco di disagiati. Siete così disagiati che vi sentite vostro agio nel vostro disagio.
> Disagiati!


ti rode il culo?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ti rode il culo?



Dove abiti ?

Quanti anni hai ? 

Tradita o traditrice ? 

Ci vieni al prossimo raduno ?


----------



## drusilla (28 Ottobre 2014)

Sentite, io sono così e non mi vergogno,  ma non vi permettete di offendere il mio Uomo!


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ti rode il culo?


Si tanto, perchè ho un culone, fanculo al colone!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sentite, io sono così e non mi vergogno,  ma non vi permettete di offendere il mio Uomo!


[Mode Tubarao On]

Farfalla ? 

[Mode Tubarao Off]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è indice di uno stato maniotico che sconfina nella patologia
> 
> esternare il proprio desiderio di essere il vertice di un triangolo, o più banalmente entrare come attore principale in una relazione a tre (ne parlavi giusto stamane) in cui il terzo elemento fosse una capra, può significare solo che le lacune affettive si sono talmente dilatate da inghiottire la giusta misura con cui ti raffrontavi al mondo.
> 
> ...


Quoto. L'ho detto anche io a mia moglie. E' successo questo: sono tornato a casa per riprendere i miei vestiti e l'ho trovata a letto con la mia segretaria, un'immatura stangona mora di 24 anni. 

Appena mi ha visto ha distolto la bocca dai seni della giovine e mi ha detto con quel fare lussurioso e malizioso "Ti unisci a noi?" Dai rimani, limitati a guardare, se vuoi" e la mia collaboratrice di rimando "Sì, dai! Vi prego!"

"Siete ripugnanti. Curatevi." ho risposto.


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Si tanto, perchè ho un culone, fanculo al colone!


termosifone o boiler? scegli.....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Hic!!! <---------- questa se la ricordano solo gli storici del forum


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. L'ho detto anche io a mia moglie. E' successo questo: sono tornato a casa per riprendere i miei vestiti e l'ho trovata a letto con la mia segretaria, un'immatura stangona mora di 24 anni.
> 
> Appena mi ha visto ha distolto la bocca dai seni della giovine e mi ha detto con quel fare lussurioso e malizioso "Ti unisci a noi?" Dai rimani, limitati a guardare, se vuoi" e la mia collaboratrice di rimando "Sì, dai! Vi prego!"
> 
> "Siete ripugnanti. Curatevi." ho risposto.



Che gente di merda, c'è in giro.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. L'ho detto anche io a mia moglie. E' successo questo: sono tornato a casa per riprendere i miei vestiti e l'ho trovata a *letto con la mia segretaria*, un'immatura stangona mora di 24 anni.
> 
> Appena mi ha visto ha distolto la bocca dai seni della giovine e mi ha detto con quel fare lussurioso e malizioso "Ti unisci a noi?" Dai rimani, limitati a guardare, se vuoi" e la mia collaboratrice di rimando "Sì, dai! Vi prego!"
> 
> "Siete ripugnanti. Curatevi." ho risposto.


ma perché a quell'ora non stava lavorando ?!? :singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Siete solo un branco di disagiati. Siete così disagiati che vi sentite vostro agio nel vostro disagio.
> Disagiati!



è difficile capire il perché
qualche volta ci sentiamo soli
e a disagio quando
quelli accanto a noi
magari lo sono di più
ma pensando al domani
si può sempre trovare 
una ragione fra tante
che ci manda avanti
nonostante la fatica


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è difficile capire il perché
> qualche volta ci sentiamo soli
> e a disagio quando
> quelli accanto a noi
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## lolapal (28 Ottobre 2014)

State sparando tutti un mucchio di cazzate!

OT: @President chi saresti? A me non sembri tanto diverso dal solito...


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è difficile capire il perché
> qualche volta ci sentiamo soli
> e a disagio quando
> quelli accanto a noi
> ...



:umile::amici::abbraccio:


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dove abiti ?
> 
> Quanti anni hai ?
> 
> ...


no


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



Ahahahaha! Non l'avevo visto ... 
stessa idea ...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> State sparando tutti un mucchio di cazzate!
> 
> OT: @President chi saresti? A me non sembri tanto diverso dal solito...


OT su tuo OT: Azzardo. LDS  ?


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è difficile capire il perché
> qualche volta ci sentiamo soli
> e a disagio quando
> quelli accanto a noi
> ...


Questa è la degna risposta di una cerebro-spenta-disagiata, ma ti voglio bene che quasi mi vien da piangere.


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Questa è la degna risposta di una cerebro-spenta-disagiata, ma ti voglio bene che quasi mi vien da piangere.



Ciao

OT ... bellissima miscela! :up:


sienne


----------



## lolapal (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT su tuo OT: Azzardo. LDS  ?


nah


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Ottobre 2014)

Oibò.
Sono troppo anziana per queste sciocchezze.
Trovo comunque di cattivo gusto nominare utenti assenti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [Mode Tubarao On]
> 
> Farfalla ?
> 
> [Mode Tubarao Off]


Era Princi[emoji28] 


Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oibò.
> Sono troppo anziana per queste sciocchezze.
> Trovo comunque di cattivo gusto nominare utenti assenti.


Hai Il culo estroverso ?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oibò.
> Sono troppo anziana per queste sciocchezze.
> Trovo comunque di cattivo gusto nominare utenti assenti.


Ma che cazzo dici aho!!!!! ma ste cose da una dell'età tua nun se possono senti!!!! Tutti uguali ar Berlusca.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT ... bellissima miscela! :up:
> 
> ...


Non importa che la gatta sia morta, ma che gallina vecchia faccia buon brodo


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. L'ho detto anche io a mia moglie. E' successo questo: sono tornato a casa per riprendere i miei vestiti e l'ho trovata a letto con la mia segretaria, un'immatura stangona mora di 24 anni.
> 
> Appena mi ha visto ha distolto la bocca dai seni della giovine e mi ha detto con quel fare lussurioso e malizioso "Ti unisci a noi?" Dai rimani, limitati a guardare, se vuoi" e la mia collaboratrice di rimando "Sì, dai! Vi prego!"
> 
> "Siete ripugnanti. Curatevi." ho risposto.


ma i coglioni dove te li sei dimenticati?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Hai Il culo estroverso ?



Ma che volgarità


----------



## lolapal (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oibò.
> Sono troppo anziana per queste sciocchezze.
> Trovo comunque di cattivo gusto nominare utenti assenti.


Quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici aho!!!!! ma ste cose da una dell'età tua nun se possono senti!!!! Tutti uguali ar Berlusca.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Bentornato. Come va con tua moglie?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che volgarità


Dai vieni qui. Tu. E. Io. Amiche.

Ci facciamo una canna e parliamo di pannocchioni.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dai vieni qui. Tu. E. Io. Amiche.
> 
> Ci facciamo una canna e parliamo di pannocchioni.



cioe io noo l o so cone fanano certe donna
ho una mrito tootimo tutto epr fetto amante che mi adorta
ma io nbon ce la facccio
TYRE fihlwei semrpe ca dsolena treoppa faytiva fo5rse 
coe gate voia prendewwt le cosr in quastp modo vbi invisdio


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> cioe io noo l o so cone fanano certe donna
> ho una mrito tootimo tutto epr fetto amante che mi adorta
> ma io nbon ce la facccio
> TYRE fihlwei semrpe ca dsolena treoppa faytiva fo5rse
> coe gate voia prendewwt le cosr in quastp modo vbi invisdio


OT 

Ahahahahahahahahaha! Stupenda! Sei stupenda!


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> cioe io noo l o so cone fanano certe donna
> ho una mrito tootimo tutto epr fetto amante che mi adorta
> ma io nbon ce la facccio
> TYRE fihlwei semrpe ca dsolena treoppa faytiva fo5rse
> coe gate voia prendewwt le cosr in quastp modo vbi invisdio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E' bello leggervi, ma devo falciare il prato, dopo aver raccolto funghi!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Ottobre 2014)

GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2014)

Maremma maiala. Io che volevo fare un thread serio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maremma maiala. Io che volevo fare un thread serio.


Bannata per 5 giorni causa offessa alla maiala.


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Bannata per 5 giorni causa offessa alla maiala.



Ascolta a me,solo io posso bannare,io ti consiglierei di piantarla,oggi sono anche nervoso


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> State sparando tutti un mucchio di cazzate!
> 
> OT: @President chi saresti? A me non sembri tanto diverso dal solito...


Me stesso rinsavito.


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dato che non è possibile (credo) fare l'esperimento dell'entrare qui sopra scambiandoci tutti i nick propongo di fare un thread totalmente OT in cui non si devono usare quei tratti distintivi che ci rendono riconoscibili!
> Esempi:
> 
> - Sienne non deve salutare nè firmarsi
> ...


che cazzata. si vede che non c'hai uncazzo da fare. ma perchè invece di scrivere puttanate su un forum non impari a fare la calza? almeno faresti qualcosa di utile. se ne sei capace.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum. Non mangio da tre giorni. Ho spiato i messaggiWhatsapp del cellulare di mia moglie e ho intercettato una conversazione con un suo ex, ora nostro amico comune. "Penso spesso a come sarebbe passare un pomeriggio a letto assieme a te e mio marito e mi eccito da impazzire."
> 
> È stato devastante. Me ne sono andato di casa, dormo in ufficio. Conoscete un avvocato onesto e un bravo psicologo?


Si stark e lecter


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ciao.....
> 
> ......
> ha fatto ridere anche me......
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si stark e lecter


e tu chi sei? da dove dgt?
guarda, però, se non hai almeno una quarta non ti disturbare nemmeno a rispondermi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si stark e lecter


Avevo detto onesto.

Hai un avatar sordido. Non ti vergogni? Perché non usi l'effige della vergine di Czestochowa che è bellissima e ti riempie il cuore?


----------



## Traccia (28 Ottobre 2014)

saluti dal suino


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> saluti dal suino


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oibò.
> Sono troppo anziana per queste sciocchezze.
> Trovo comunque di cattivo gusto nominare utenti assenti.


Ciao MIn


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Avevo detto onesto.
> 
> Hai un avatar sordido. Non ti vergogni? Perché non usi l'effige della vergine di Czestochowa che è bellissima e ti riempie il cuore?



minchia. paura :scared:
non. puoi. scrivere. queste cose. 

e ora vado a scrivere sul blog di nudo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici aho!!!!! ma ste cose da una dell'età tua nun se possono senti!!!! Tutti uguali ar Berlusca.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Ciao stermy, bentornato :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> cioe io noo l o so cone fanano certe donna
> ho una mrito tootimo tutto epr fetto amante che mi adorta
> ma io nbon ce la facccio
> TYRE fihlwei semrpe ca dsolena treoppa faytiva fo5rse
> coe gate voia prendewwt le cosr in quastp modo vbi invisdio


Rosaaaa


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Avevo detto onesto.
> 
> Hai un avatar sordido. Non ti vergogni? Perché non usi l'effige della vergine di Czestochowa che è bellissima e ti riempie il cuore?


Peace & love .... perché non  ti piace il mio avatar? Perché hai scelto President come nick? Sei mai stato in POlonia ?


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Peace & love .... perché non  ti piace il mio avatar? Perché hai scelto President come nick? Sei mai stato in POlonia ?


clem.

baciatemi il culo


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

boni.ascoltateci per una volta


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> minchia. paura :scared:
> non. puoi. scrivere. queste cose.
> 
> e ora vado a scrivere sul blog di nudo.


A proposito del blog di nudo, il figlio del fratello del cugino di una mia amica, che sta in Sardegna e qualche volta viene a regalarmi il pecorino che fa con le sue stesse mani (che delizia!), ha avuto la disgrazia di leggere un blog in cui invece di parlare di ristoranti (perché lui ha un ristorante in Brianza dove fanno anche musica il mercoledì, è bello!), raccontava le sue imprese sessuali con il giardiniere! Insomma, l'omosessualità è cosa lecita, per carità, però può essere scioccante scoprire che un ragazzo che è stato anche per un periodo fidanzato con la mia grande, ha certe abitudini.

Stasera mio marito vuole la torta con le more. Io gliela cucino, ma ne mangio tre quarti da sola, così impara!


----------



## zadig (28 Ottobre 2014)

ho un dilemma.
Ero in discoteca, attorniato da carissimi amici e bellissime tope che sbavavano per me, anche se l'ambiente non era di mio gradimento perchè io parlo 5 lingue, escluso il russo, per ora, qiando sono sveglio.
Ma io sono troppo superiore agli altri... esco con loro per pietà cristiana.
Insomma, non c'era nessuno degno di prendermi a schiaffi ed allora mi sono guardato in giro, annoiato e pensando di andarmene, quando vedo una buzzicona vescicona bodrillona che stava tutta sola. Allora faccio un cenno al barman, che sa benissimo chi sono e che lui rispetto a me è un dilettante, e facendogli l'occhietto a codice morse gli dico di mandargli un drink di classe, da almeno 400 sterle.
La balena spiaggiata, ricevuto il drink e saputo che proveniva da me, probabilmente mi ha visto ammantato da un alone luminoso, da un mantello azzurro ed una carrozza con tiro a 8, ed ha cominciato a rotolare verso di me. 
A quel punto io non me la sono sentita di ballare con lei, anche perchè le zinne mi impedivano di cingerla in vita, ed allora ho pensato di sgranchirmi un po' le gambe perchè era stata una giornata in cui avevo lavorato solo 19 ore. Allora esco e visito due volte Londo n e poi, annoiato, prendo la direzione di Stonehenge. Ero quasi arrivato quando il mio Iphone 8 squilla: era lei, che voleva rivedermi.
Però io non me la sento, non so neanche se resterò qui o andrò a Bora Bora, magari a nuoto.
Che dite, cosa devo fare?


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ho un dilemma.
> Ero in discoteca, attorniato da carissimi amici e bellissime tope che sbavavano per me, anche se l'ambiente non era di mio gradimento perchè io parlo 5 lingue, escluso il russo, per ora, qiando sono sveglio.
> Ma io sono troppo superiore agli altri... esco con loro per pietà cristiana.
> Insomma, non c'era nessuno degno di prendermi a schiaffi ed allora mi sono guardato in giro, annoiato e pensando di andarmene, quando vedo una buzzicona vescicona bodrillona che stava tutta sola. Allora faccio un cenno al barman, che sa benissimo chi sono e che lui rispetto a me è un dilettante, e facendogli l'occhietto a codice morse gli dico di mandargli un drink di classe, da almeno 400 sterle.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ho un dilemma.
> Ero in discoteca, attorniato da carissimi amici e bellissime tope che sbavavano per me, anche se l'ambiente non era di mio gradimento perchè io parlo 5 lingue, escluso il russo, per ora, qiando sono sveglio.
> Ma io sono troppo superiore agli altri... esco con loro per pietà cristiana.
> Insomma, non c'era nessuno degno di prendermi a schiaffi ed allora mi sono guardato in giro, annoiato e pensando di andarmene, quando vedo una buzzicona vescicona bodrillona che stava tutta sola. Allora faccio un cenno al barman, che sa benissimo chi sono e che lui rispetto a me è un dilettante, e facendogli l'occhietto a codice morse gli dico di mandargli un drink di classe, da almeno 400 sterle.
> ...


mi puzza di cazzata


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi puzza di cazzata


:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi puzza di cazzata


no è solo un cazzarone


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

sono a corto di femori


----------



## zadig (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi puzza di cazzata


se passi di qui mangiamoci un cheeseburger, dai!





















:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Ottobre 2014)

W il Veneto.
La Repubblica di Venezia la xé mai morta!!! Ostregheta!!!


----------



## zadig (28 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> W il Veneto.
> La Repubblica di Venezia la xé mai morta!!! Ostregheta!!!


mi fai un sunto?


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl:


siete ignoranti.la cosa più terribile è che qui non siete mai voi stessi....sempre a costruirvi un personaggio............


----------



## zadig (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Avevo detto onesto.
> 
> Hai un avatar sordido. Non ti vergogni? Perché non usi l'effige della vergine di Czestochowa che è bellissima e ti riempie il cuore?


parlare del cuore
della vergine di Czestochowa 
lo trovo molto
molto
molto
interessante.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> mi fai un sunto?


La *Repubblica di Venezia*[SUP][1][/SUP] (in latino _Venetiarum Respublica_[SUP][2][/SUP]) o *Ducato di Venezia* (in latino _Ducatus Venetus_), più tardi anche detta *Repubblica Veneta* (in veneto _Republica Veneta_[SUP][3][/SUP]), è un antico stato preunitario ed indipendente, con capitale la città di Venezia. Nota anche come *Repubblica di San Marco* e *Stato Veneto*,[SUP][4][/SUP] è sovente indicata col semplice appellativo di *Serenissima*. Lo Stato includeva, nel XVIII secolo e sino alla sua caduta, gran parte dell'Italia nord-orientale, nonché dell'Istria e della Dalmazia e oltre a numerose isole del Mare Adriatico (il _Golfo di Venezia_) e dello Ionio orientale. Al massimo della sua espansione, tra il XIII e il XVI secolo, comprendeva il Peloponneso (_Morea_), Creta (_Candia_) e Cipro, gran parte delle isole greche, oltre a diverse città e porti del Mediterraneo orientale.
Francesco Petrarca, in una lettera inviata ad un suo amico di Bologna nell'agosto del 1321, così descriveva la Serenissima Repubblica di Venezia:

*«* [...] quale Città unico albergo ai giorni nostri di libertà, di giustizia, di pace, unico rifugio dei buoni e solo porto a cui, sbattute per ogni dove dalla tirannia e dalla guerra, possono riparare a salvezza le navi degli uomini che cercano di condurre tranquilla la vita: Città ricca d'oro ma più di nominanza, potente di forze ma più di virtù, sopra saldi marmi fondata ma sopra più solide basi di civile concordia ferma ed immobile e, meglio che dal mare ond'è cinta, dalla prudente sapienza de' figli suoi munita e fatta sicura *»*
[h=2]Indice[/h]  [nascondi] 


1 Storia
1.1 La nascita del Ducato
1.2 La conquista dell'elettività ducale e l'indipendenza
1.3 La grande espansione
1.3.1 Il mediterraneo e i commerci
1.3.2 La conquista dello _Stato da Màr_ e la nascita del _Comune di Venezia_

1.4 La conquista della _Terraferma_
1.5 Il declino
1.5.1 Le guerre con i Turchi e il Seicento
1.5.2 Il Settecento
1.5.3 La Caduta
1.5.4 Tentativi di riacquistare libertà e indipendenza


2 Governo
2.1 Le istituzioni di Governo
2.1.1 Doge
2.1.2 Minor Consiglio e Serenissima Signoria
2.1.3 Collegio
2.1.4 Senato
2.1.5 Consiglio dei Dieci e Inquisitori di Stato
2.1.6 Quarantia
2.1.7 Maggior Consiglio
2.1.8 Magistrature di città

2.2 L'organizzazione territoriale
2.2.1 Amministrazione del _Dogado_
2.2.2 Amministrazione dello _Stato da Mar_
2.2.3 Amministrazione dei _Domini di Terraferma_

2.3 L'organizzazione militare

3 Corpi sociali
4 Ordini equestri
5 Economia e commerci
5.1 Rotte e meccanismi commerciali
5.2 La monetazione

6 San Marco
6.1 Viva San Marco!

7 Note
8 Bibliografia
9 Voci correlate
10 Altri progetti
11 Collegamenti esterni

[h=2]Storia[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Storia della Repubblica di Venezia*, *Storia di Venezia* e *Cronologia di Venezia*._
[h=4]La nascita del Ducato[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Venezia marittima*._
La Repubblica nacque nel IX secolo, dai territori greco-bizantini della _Venetia maritima_, dipendenti dall'Esarcato di Ravenna fino alla conquista di questa città da parte dei Longobardi nel 751. La tradizione vuole che il primo doge, Paulicio Anafesto, fosse eletto nel 697 dai _Venetici_, tuttavia la nascita del ducato è da inquadrarsi nella riforma delle province italiche di Bisanzio promossa dall'imperatore Maurizio Tiberio, con la nomina a capo di queste di _duces_ (_dux_ o _dukas_, δούκας in greco-bizantino), cioè comandanti militari (di nomina imperiale per tramite dell'esarca ravennate), nel tentativo di arginare l'invasione longobarda. La figura del _dux_ bizantino, divenuto nei secoli doge, conquistò quindi una sempre maggiore autonomia, attuando una politica via via sempre più indipendente. La capitale del nuovo ducato venne originariamente posta nella città di _Eracliana_.
[h=4]La conquista dell'elettività ducale e l'indipendenza[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Regime dei magistri militum* e *Invasione franca della Venezia*._
Nel 726 l'estensione all'Italia dei provvedimenti iconoclasti dell'imperatore Leone III provoca la reazione del Papa e il diffondersi di rivolte in tutti i territori bizantini d'occidente (come del resto in quelli d'oriente): nella _Venezia_ il popolo e il clero in rivolta prevaricano il diritto imperiale alla nomina del _Dux_, tuttavia, nonostante la ribellione, la _Venezia_ interviene a sostegno dell'_Esarcato_ contro i Longobardi. Tra il 737 e il 741 i Bizantini riportano il governo della provincia nelle mani di magistrati elettivi annuali, i _Magistri Militum_, fino a che nel 742 l'imperatore concesse al popolo la nomina del _Dux_[SUP][5][/SUP]. Nello stesso anno la capitale venne traslata a _Metamauco_.
La definitiva perdita bizantina di Ravenna, nel 751, e la conquista del regno longobardo da parte dei Franchi di Carlo Magno nel 774, con la successiva creazione del Sacro Romano Impero nella notte di Natale dell'anno 800, mutano definitivamente il contesto circondante il Ducato di Venezia. Franchi e Bizantini se ne contesero il dominio, mentre all'interno ci si divise tra il partito filofranco, capeggiato dalla città di Equilio, e quello filobizantino, con roccaforte ad Eracliana: nell'805 l'aperto conflitto esploso tra i due centri spinse il doge Obelerio Antenoreo a raderli al suolo e deportarne la popolazione a Metamauco. Messa così a tacere ogni opposizione il doge si risolse nell'806 a porre il ducato sotto la protezione di Carlo Magno, ma un blocco navale bizantino lo convinse ben presto a rinnovare la propria fedeltà all'imperatore d'Oriente, trasformando il ducato in una base per le azioni militari bizantine in Italia.
Nell'809, in risposta alle aggressioni condotte dai Bizantini su Comacchio, l'esercito franco comandato da Pipino invase la _Venetia_, assediando _Metamauco_ e costringendo il _Dux_ a rifugiarsi nelle isole interne della laguna, presso la città di _Rivoalto_. Il conflitto ebbe termine nell'810, quando la flotta veneziana riuscì a intrappolare e distruggere quella franca nelle secche tra _Metamauco_ e _Popilia_. La vittoria portò al potere il partito filobizantino, che approfittò immediatamente dell'occasione per sbarazzarsi dell'odiato Antenoreo e a sostituirlo con il nobile eracleense Angelo Partecipazio, il quale, nell'812 trasferì definitivamente la capitale a _Rivoalto_, decretando così l'effettiva nascita di Venezia.
Al sicuro nella nuova città il ducato veneziano rimane un'isola bizantina nel mare del Medioevo feudale d'occidente. Tuttavia nei due secoli successivi le istituzioni e la politica veneziane si distaccheranno progressivamente sempre più dalle vicende di un impero sempre più lontano, la cui sovranità si farà sempre più meramente formale (nell'840, ad esempio, il doge di propria iniziativa promulgherà il _Pactum Lotharii_ con il Sacro Romano Impero). È in questo periodo che, a fianco dei tentativi di costituire un sistema politico su modello imperiale bizantino (con il tentativo di rendere ereditaria la carica ducale tramite l'adozione del sistema di associazione al trono di un erede "co-Dux"), si viene sviluppando un sistema di famiglie patrizie in concorrenza per il potere (segno ne sono le frequenti rivolte e deposizioni dei "Dogi", tonsurati, accecati ed esiliati), nucleo della futura oligarchia mercantile a capo dello Stato.
[h=3]La grande espansione[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h] 
 I possedimenti veneziani intorno al 1000.


 
 Possedimenti veneziani nell'Egeo alla metà del XV secolo.


[h=4]Il mediterraneo e i commerci[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Nel basso medioevo, Venezia divenne estremamente ricca, grazie al controllo dei commerci con il Levante, e iniziò ad espandersi nel Mar Adriatico e oltre. Questa fase d'espansione ebbe inizio a partire dall'anno 1000, quando la flotta guidata dal doge Pietro II Orseolo per combattere i pirati Narentani che opprimevano con le loro incursioni le coste veneziane ricevette la sottomissione delle città costiere istriane e dalmate e il successivo riconoscimento da parte dell'imperatore bizantino del titolo di duca della Venezia e della Dalmazia (_Dux Venetiae et Dalmatiae_).
Nel 1071 la lotta per le investiture tra Gregorio VII ed Enrico IV era già in atto, ma Venezia, rimanendo fedele alla sua politica di equilibrio tra le grandi potenze, non parteggiò né per il pontefice, né per l'imperatore. Nel sud dell'Italia i Normanni erano diventati i veri protagonisti. Dapprima i Veneziani avevano allacciato buoni rapporti con gli Altavilla; ma allorché essi cominciarono ad intervenire nell'Adriatico avvenne la rottura.
L'occupazione normanna di Durazzo e di Corfù indusse i Veneziani all'azione armata. La guerra durò più di due anni e le operazioni navali e terrestri non furono favorevoli agli alleati veneto-bizantini. Quando Roberto il Guiscardo moriva il suo esercito abbandonava le posizioni raggiunte per ritornare in Puglia.
Con la scomparsa del normanno, Venezia riuscì ad ottenere da Costantinopoli quanto aveva desiderato. La _Crisobolla_ (o "Bolla Aurea") del maggio 1082, con cui l'Imperatore d'Oriente concedeva ai suoi mercanti ampi privilegi ed esenzioni in tutta la Romània: questa iniziale concessione venne poi successivamente più volte ampliata ed affiancata da altri atti con cui gli imperatori via via premiarono e poi pagarono il sostegno navale dei loro ex-sudditi.
[h=4]La conquista dello _Stato da Màr_ e la nascita del _Comune di Venezia_[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Guerra tra Venezia e Bisanzio (1122-1126)*, *Guerra tra Venezia e Bisanzio (1171-1175)*, *Guerra di Zara (1183-1203)*, *Quarta Crociata*, *Conquista di Candia* e *Guerra di San Saba*._

_Per approfondire, vedi *Serrata del Maggior Consiglio*, *Congiura del Tiepolo*, *Guerra tra Genova e Venezia (1293-1299)*, *Guerra di Ferrara (1308-1309)*, *Guerra di Trieste* e *Guerra di Chioggia*._
L'accresciuta potenza e l'alto numero di privilegi misero nel tempo in rotta Bizantini e Veneziani, portando ad un succedersi di contrasti, con le guerre del 1122-1126 e del 1171-1175, che favorirono l'espansione commerciale genovese in Oriente.
Meno sforzi profuse Venezia per aiutare le prime crociate: intervenne per favorire la presa di Gerusalemme quando la Prima Crociata era già avviata, non partecipò alla Seconda Crociata, ma inviò una flotta al seguito della Terza Crociata, che procurò notevoli vantaggi commerciali sia a lei, sia alle rivali Pisa e Genova.
Nel 1148 venne istituita la _Promissio Ducale_, il giuramento di fedeltà costituzionale del Doge, che da quel momento, continuamente rinnovata ad ogni nuova elezione, limitò progressivamente sempre più i poteri del principe, ponendo le basi di sviluppo delle altre istituzioni repubblicane.
Nell'ultimo ventennio del XII secolo Venezia fu impegnata contro l'Ungheria nella guerra di Zara per il controllo della Dalmazia, conclusasi nel 1202 con la presa della città.
Sotto il dogado di Enrico Dandolo, la partecipazione alla Quarta Crociata fu fondamentale per la presa di Zara (1202) e nel sacco di Costantinopoli (1204), che portò a Venezia anche grandi tesori rapinati a Costantinopoli e causò grandi distruzioni nella città imperiale e l'indebolimento definitivo di Costantinopoli quale presidio della cristianità in Oriente. La crociata pose temporaneamente fine all'impero Bizantino e originò l'Impero Latino d'Oriente, che assumeva le forme istituzionali caratteristiche della feudalità occidentale. I territori dell'Impero bizantino vennero spartiti in quattro tra l'Imperatore Baldovino di Fiandra, il Marchese del Monferrato, i principi e i baroni franchi e la Serenissima. Venezia guadagnò molti territori nel Mar Egeo, tra cui le isole di Candia (Creta) ed Eubea, e numerosi porti e piazzeforti nel Peloponneso, oltre ad una posizione di preminenza nell'effimero Impero Latino creato dai crociati, dove venne riservato al doge veneziano il titolo di _Signore di un quarto e mezzo dell'Impero Romano d'Oriente_, oltre che la facoltà di nominare il Patriarca latino di Costantinopoli.
La conquista di Candia, in particolare, impegnò intensamente la Repubblica, richiedendo quasi l'intera prima metà del Duecento.
Tra il 1255 e il 1270 la Repubblica si scontrò poi duramente con Genova nella guerra di San Saba per riaffermare il proprio predominio nei mercati levantini. Mentre la riconquista bizantina di Costantinopoli, modificando nuovamente l'assetto politico dell'Oriente, fornì presto l'occasione per nuovi scontri tra le marinerie italiane.
Precluso, a partire dalla Serrata del Maggior Consiglio del 1297, a nuove famiglie l'accesso al governo, sopravvissuta lo Stato alla grave minaccia rappresentata dalla congiura del Tiepolo del 1310, Venezia si diede la definitiva forma di Repubblica oligarchica, governata da un _Patriziato_ mercantile.
La Repubblica si espanse nei secoli successivi, in molte isole e territori dell'Adriatico e del Mar Mediterraneo, venendo a comprendere per secoli quasi tutte le coste orientali dell'Adriatico (interamente noto come "Golfo di Venezia"), ma anche le grandi isole di Creta ("Candia" per i veneti) e Cipro, gran parte delle isole greche e del Peloponneso ("Morea" per i veneti). Le sue propaggini arrivano a più riprese fino al Bosforo. Il complesso di questi vasti domini insulari e costieri venne a costituire quello che i veneziani chiamavano lo _Stato da Màr_ (lett. lo "Stato marittimo", contrapposto ai "Domini di Terraferma" e al "Dogado").
La mutilazione dei domini dalmati a seguito della pace di Zara del 1358 spinse la Repubblica a riaffermare il proprio dominio sull'Adriatico combattendo, tra il 1368 e il 1370, la guerra di Trieste per punire la città giuliana delle minacce rivolte alle proprie rotte commerciali.
Nel 1379, però, Venezia venne gravemente minacciata proprio nell'Adriatico da Genova durante la guerra di Chioggia che, dopo aver posto la Serenissima in stato d'assedio nelle sue stesse lagune, terminò con un nulla di fatto e l'indebolimento della rivale.
Tra il 1409 e il 1444, infine, Venezia riacquisì il dominio sulla Dalmazia, grazie ai trattati stipulati con i sovrani ungheresi.
[h=3]La conquista della _Terraferma_[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Guerra di Padova*, *Guerra turco-veneziana (1463-1479)*, *Guerra di Ferrara (1482-1484)*, *Guerra d'Italia del 1494-1498*, *Guerra turco-veneziana (1499-1503)*, *Guerra d'Italia del 1499-1504* e *Guerra della Lega di Cambrai*._
Per secoli la Repubblica è stata primariamente uno stato composto di isole e fasce costiere, che costituivano il cosiddetto _Stato da Màr_. Solo limitate inclusioni di aree del retroterra lagunare erano state effettuate per costituire capisaldi difensivi contro l'espansione di città come Padova e Treviso. All'inizio del XV secolo, i veneziani iniziarono tuttavia ad espandersi notevolmente anche nell'entroterra, in risposta alla minacciosa espansione di Gian Galeazzo Visconti, duca di Milano dal 1395.
 
 La massima espansione dei domini veneziani di Terraferma, agli inizi del Cinquecento: Venezia approfittò delle Guerre d'Italia, cioè le guerre che contrapponevano Francia e Spagna per il predominio sulla penisola (in special modo erano contese Milano e Napoli), per espandersi ulteriormente in Terraferma (conquiste di Cremona, dei porti sul litorale romagnolo, tra cui Ravenna, dei porti pugliesi), finché non venne fermata con la battaglia di Agnadello del 1509


Nel 1410, Venezia aveva già conquistato gran parte dell'odierna regione italiana del Veneto, comprese importanti città come Verona e Padova, e dieci anni più tardi assoggettava il Friuli. La Repubblica arrivò a comprendere il territorio di quella che era stata la X regione augustea della penisola italica (_Venetia et Histria_). Nel 1428 divennero veneziane pure le città oggi lombarde di Bergamo, Brescia e Crema con i relativi contadi. Un ruolo importante in queste campagne militari lo giocò il condottiero Bartolomeo Colleoni. Nel 1489 fu annessa l'isola di Cipro, precedentemente uno stato crociato, ceduto dalla sua ultima sovrana, la veneziana Caterina Cornaro (in ven. "Cornèr"). Nel 1495 Venezia riuscì ad espellere Carlo VIII dall'Italia grazie alla battaglia di Fornovo, respingendo il primo di una serie di assalti francesi. Temporaneamente ad inizio del XVI secolo furono venete pure Cremona, Forlì, Cesena, Monopoli, Bari, Barletta, Trani ecc.
Con tale espansione i veneziani entrarono però in conflitto con lo Stato Pontificio per il controllo della Romagna. Questo portò nel 1508 alla formazione della Lega di Cambrai contro Venezia, nella quale il Papa, Re di Francia, Imperatore del Sacro Romano Impero e il Re d'Aragona si unirono per distruggere Venezia. Anche se nel 1509 i francesi furono vittoriosi nella Battaglia di Agnadello, le armate della lega dovettero arrestarsi ai margini della laguna: la coalizione si ruppe ben presto, e Venezia si ritrovò salva senza aver subito gravi perdite territoriali; la flotta fu però quasi completamente distrutta nella battaglia di Polesella alla fine di quell'anno, sotto il fuoco dell'artiglieria degli Estensi. La Repubblica dovette rinunciare ad esercitare la propria pressione politica sul piccolo ducato ma i confini rimasero assestati su quelli segnati alla fine della Guerra del Sale nel 1484. Il conflitto si protrasse sino al 1516, quando Venezia, passata all'alleanza con la Francia, sconfisse le forze della Lega Santa, riprendendo il pieno possesso della Terraferma.
 Col Trattato di Noyon (1516) la Serenissima perse l'alta valle del fiume Isonzo (Gastaldia di Tolmino con Plezzo ed Idria) a favore della Contea di Gorizia e Gradisca, ma manteneva Monfalcone[SUP][6][/SUP].
[h=3]Il declino[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h] 
 I domini di Venezia nel XVI secolo, alla loro massima estensione


 
Canaletto: bacino di San Marco, 1738-40.


[h=4]Le guerre con i Turchi e il Seicento[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Battaglia di Lepanto*, *Guerra di Cipro (1570-1573)*, *Guerra di Candia*, *Guerra di Morea* e *Guerra di Gradisca*._
Dall'inizio del XV secolo un altro pericolo minacciava la repubblica: l'espansione dell'Impero ottomano nei Balcani e nel Mediterraneo orientale. Nel secolo XVI il successore di Solimano sul trono ottomano, Selim II, riprese le ostilità nei confronti dei superstiti domini veneziani nell'oriente attaccando l'isola di Cipro, che cadde dopo una lunga ed eroica resistenza. Venezia reagì inviando una flotta nell'Egeo e allacciando rapporti con Pio V allo scopo di creare una Lega santa per sostenere lo sforzo bellico della Serenissima.
Essa, formatasi il 25 maggio del 1571, vedeva riunite le forze di Venezia, Spagna, Papato e Impero, sotto il comando di Don Giovanni d'Austria, fratello di Filippo II di Spagna. Le duecentotrentasei navi cristiane riunitesi nel golfo di Lepanto si scontrarono con le duecentottantadue navi turche comandate da Capudan Alì Pascià. Era il 7 ottobre del 1571 e la Battaglia di Lepanto, combattuta da mezzogiorno al tramonto, si risolse con la vittoria della Lega santa.
 Nonostante la vittoria di Lepanto, di fronte alla scarsa volontà di Filippo II di continuare ad aiutare la Repubblica e alle esauste casse dello Stato, prosciugate dal conflitto e dalla crisi dei commerci, Venezia fu costretta a firmare un trattato di pace e a cedere agli Ottomani l'isola di Cipro ed altri possedimenti sulle coste della Morea. Quel trattato iniziava la decadenza militare e marittima della Serenissima.
Nel XVII secolo, dopo un lungo conflitto (1645-1669), venne persa anche Candia, dopo un assedio durato circa 24 anni. Venezia riuscì tuttavia a riconquistare ancora nel 1683-87 l'intera Morea (l'odierno Peloponneso), grazie all'abilità del suo ultimo grande condottiero, Francesco Morosini in seguito alla pace di Carlowitz del 1699; la Morea fu però presto riconquistata dall'Impero ottomano nel 1718, a causa anche dello scarso appoggio delle popolazioni greche, che non vedevano di buon occhio i veneziani.
[h=4]Il Settecento[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Con la Pace di Passarowitz del 1718, Venezia dovette cedere ai Turchi le ultime piazzeforti che ancora possedeva presso Candia e rinunciare alla Morea (l'antico possedimento del Peloponneso, perso con le campagne del 1715), ma poté conservare le Isole Ionie ed estendere i propri domini in Dalmazia.
Nel XVIII secolo la Repubblica, persa progressivamente la propria potenza, si adagiò nel perseguire una politica di conservazione e neutralità. A questo si accompagnava un sempre più ridotto dinamismo del ceto politico, sempre più legato ai crescenti interessi fondiari in terraferma del patriziato veneziano. Questo, poi, subì una sempre più massiccia immissione di nuove famiglie nel corpo aristocratico, volto a sostenere l'economia dello Stato (grazie al ricco pagamento fornito dai nuovi nobili all'atto dell'iscrizione al libro d'oro del patriziato) e a rinsaldare i legami coi ceti dirigenti della terraferma.
Tuttavia in questo periodo la "Serenissima" - anche se ormai politicamente sulla via del tramonto - brillava ancora dal punto di vista del profilo culturale, basti ricordare al riguardo i nomi di Vivaldi nella musica, Goldoni nella letteratura e Tiepolo ed il Canaletto nella pittura.
Non mancavano poi gli interventi militari, soprattutto contro la pirateria barbaresca, con le spedizioni del 1766 e 1778 contro Tripoli e quella più massiccia del 1786-1787, quando alla guida di Angelo Emo vennero bombardate Sfax, Tunisi e Biserta.
Alla vigilia del nuovo XIX secolo, la vita pubblica veneziana venne infine agitata da travagli politici interni, provocati dalle nuove idee introdotte dalla Rivoluzione francese, cui il governo, pur arroccandosi su posizioni rigidamente conservatrici, non seppe fornire un'efficace reazione. Tale situazione favorì la caduta finale della Repubblica, di cui non fu secondaria causa il diffuso timore da parte della classe aristocratica dello scoppio di rivolte giacobine, che in realtà non si realizzarono mai.
[h=4]La Caduta[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h] 
 I territori veneziani alla vigilia della caduta.



_Per approfondire, vedi *Caduta della Repubblica di Venezia* e *Trattato di Campoformio*._
Nonostante la propria dichiarata neutralità durante la campagna d'Italia condotta dalla Francia rivoluzionaria, la Repubblica venne invasa dalle truppe francesi di Napoleone Bonaparte (1797), che occuparono la terraferma, giungendo ai margini della laguna. A seguito delle minacce francesi di entrare in città, nella seduta del 12 maggio 1797, il Doge e i magistrati deposero le insegne del comando, mentre il Maggior Consiglio abdicò e dichiarò decaduta la Repubblica. Il potere di governo passò a una Municipalità provvisoria posta sotto il controllo del comando militare francese, nel terrore generale di rivolta suscitato dalle salve di saluto dei fedeli soldati "schiavoni" (istriani e dalmati), che obbedirono all'ordine di evacuazione impartito per evitare scontri.
Napoleone entrò così a Venezia senza quasi che fosse sparato un solo colpo, se non una salva d'artiglieria ordinata dal Forte di Sant'Andrea che distrusse la fregata francese "Le Libérateur d'Italie" mentre tentava di forzare l'ingresso in laguna. Poco dopo anche l'Istria e la Dalmazia, ormai caduta la madrepatria, si consegnarono ai francesi.
Le aspettative degli illuministi italiani, illusi che l'arrivo delle truppe napoleoniche avrebbe fatto trionfare anche in Italia gli ideali di libertà affermatisi oltre le Alpi con la rivoluzione francese, furono traditi da Napoleone. Nel trattato di Campoformio firmato il 17 ottobre 1797, la Francia si spartì il Nord-Italia con l'Arciducato d'Austria, al quale furono riconosciuti Venezia ed i suoi territori, decretando in tal modo la fine della Repubblica Veneta. Dopo la definitiva sconfitta di Napoleone, al congresso di Vienna del 1814 fu istituito il Regno Lombardo-Veneto, assoggettato all'Impero Austriaco, comprendente grossomodo i territori degli odierni Veneto, Lombardia e Friuli.
[h=4]Tentativi di riacquistare libertà e indipendenza[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h] 
 La bandiera dei moti del '48-'49.



_Per approfondire, vedi *Repubblica di San Marco*._
Durante i moti risorgimentali del 1848, di cui Venezia fu grande animatrice sotto la guida di Daniele Manin, vi fu un breve tentativo di restaurare l'antica repubblica contro la dominazione dell'Impero austriaco. Nella generale insurrezione del Veneto contro la dominazione asburgica, Venezia insorse contro gli austriaci il 17 marzo 1848, occupando l'Arsenale e costringendo le truppe imperiali ad abbandonare la città. Alla guida di Daniele Manin e Niccolò Tommaseo, fu proclamata la Repubblica di San Marco che, al procedere della repressione austriaca sulla terraferma, si appellò ai piemontesi chiedendo un'unione col Regno di Sardegna.
 Nel generale fallimento dei moti insurrezionali della penisola italiana e dovendo accantonare momentaneamente i sogni di unificazione nazionale, Venezia resistette all'assedio del maresciallo Radetzky fino al 22 agosto 1849, quando dovette capitolare.
[h=2]Governo[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h] 
 Il doge Andrea Gritti ritratto da Tiziano.


 
Francesco Guardi, "L'udienza accordata dal doge di Venezia nella sala del Collegio nel Palazzo Ducale", olio su tela, Musée du Louvre, Parigi.


 
Tiepolo, ritratto di Daniele Dolfin Procuratore.


 
 I _Dieci_ (in toga rossa e fascia nera) assistono alla decapitazione del doge traditore Marin Faliero (al centro, vestito di nero) in un dipinto di Francesco Hayez.



_Per approfondire, vedi *Governo della Repubblica di Venezia*._
La sovranità apparteneva formalmente al popolo veneziano, che sino al Quattrocento si riuniva nell'assemblea della Concio_. Il popolo esercitava tradizionalmente il proprio potere nel momento dell'approvazione del Doge, eletto con un complicato sistema, elaborato per impedire brogli: nelle epoche più antiche l'approvazione rappresentava una vera e propria conferma da parte dei cittadini liberi dell'elezione del "Dux" veneto-bizantino da parte dei patrizi e del clero, poi, con il progressivo instaurarsi della forma oligarchica della Repubblica, il residuo dell'antico potere venne a sedimentarsi nella tradizionale acclamazione del popolo al nuovo Doge._
Il Doge rappresentava formalmente la sovranità e la maestà della Repubblica, ma aveva scarso potere (essenzialmente il diritto di guidare in guerra l'esercito e la flotta, se non venivano nominati specifici "_Capitano/i de tera_" o "_Capitano/i de mar_") ed era coadiuvato e controllato nelle proprie funzioni da sei consiglieri, coi quali costituiva il Minor Consiglio (o Serenissima Signoria). La sovranità risiedeva invece nel Maggior Consiglio, l'organo fondamentale dello Stato (esso rappresentava fino alla "Serrata del Maggior Consiglio" i notabili della città, poi i membri della sola aristocrazia), al quale appartenevano di diritto i membri maschi e maggiorenni delle grandi famiglie patrizie, mediamente circa un migliaio di individui. Il Maggior Consiglio esercitava poi la propria sovranità attraverso dei Consigli minori di sua emanazione: il Collegio, cioè il governo della Repubblica, il Senato (o Consiglio dei Pregadi), responsabile per la politica estera, il Consiglio dei Dieci, responsabile della sicurezza dello Stato, e i tribunali della Quarantia. In particolare il Consiglio dei Dieci venne nel tempo a costituirsi come un organismo quasi onnipotente, baluardo delle istituzioni repubblicane e dell'ordinamento oligarchico.
Un capitolo a parte merita l'amministrazione della Giustizia, ammirata per secoli in tutto il mondo tanto da meritare alla Repubblica il titolo di Serenissima, proprio per la tolleranza (verso stranieri e verso nuove ideologie, ecc.) derivante dalla maniera equilibrata di fare giustizia. Essa si basava su un ridotto ruolo degli avvocati, su giudici non di carriera (aristocratici nominati per 1 o 2 anni, anche nelle alte gerarchie), e soprattutto per il modo di applicare le leggi al singolo caso concreto, che teneva conto delle decisioni precedenti (giurisprudenza) ma soprattutto mirava a realizzare la giustizia sostanziale, anche negando l'applicabilità di certe leggi se queste ledevano i principi superiori di giustizia, ossia la verità, il buon senso, la fede e l'equilibrio naturale delle cose.
[h=3]Le istituzioni di Governo[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Le istituzioni del Governo della Repubblica di Venezia erano strutturate su più livelli. Alla base c'era il Maggior Consiglio, detentore del potere sovrano, e al vertice il Doge, immagine della maestà dello Stato.
[h=4]Doge[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Supremo magistrato della Repubblica, era eletto a vita e dal momento dell'elezione, che avveniva con un complicatissimo sistema di votazioni e ballottaggi (estrazioni a sorte), e dell'incoronazione davanti al popolo, con la pronuncia della _Promissione Ducale_, risiedeva nel Palazzo Ducale, ricevendo onori e circondandosi di un cerimoniale fastoso e solenne che doveva manifestare la gloria e la potenza della Repubblica. Doveva tuttavia provvedere da sé al sostentamento proprio e della propria famiglia; i suoi unici poteri consistevano nella nomina del Primicerio e dei canonici della Basilica di San Marco e la facoltà di condurre in guerra l'armata.
[h=4]Minor Consiglio e Serenissima Signoria[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Il _Minor Consiglio_ si componeva dei sei _Consiglieri ducali_: coadiuvava e sorvegliava strettamente l'operato del Doge, per limitarne i poteri e curarne finanche la corrispondenza. Il più anziano dei sei consiglieri sostituiva il "Serenissimo Principe" nei casi d'assenza o di impedimento. Il Minor Consiglio e i _Tre Capi della Quarantia_, costituivano, assieme al Doge, la _Serenissima Signoria_, organo di presidenza di tutte le assemblee dello Stato.
[h=4]Collegio[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Il _Collegio dei Savi_ costituiva in pratica il consiglio dei ministri della Repubblica. Si componeva di sei _Savi Grandi_, cinque _Savi agli Ordini_ e cinque _Savi de Teraferma_, che disponeva in materia di politica estera, finanze e affari militari, stabilendo l'agenda dei lavori del _Senato_: nei casi in cui veniva presieduto dalla _Signoria_ il _Collegio_ assumeva il nome di _Pieno Collegio_.
[h=4]Senato[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Noto anche come _Consiglio dei Pregadi_ (lett. di coloro che venivano "pregati" di fornire il proprio consiglio al Doge), il Senato della Repubblica si componeva del _Pien Collegio_ e di sessanta senatori, cui si aggiungevano i sessanta membri della _Zonta_ (lett. "aggiunta"). A questi senatori di diritto potevano aggiungersi _ex officio_ funzionari, ambasciatori, comandanti militari, etc., di volta in volta convocati per riferire delle loro missioni o per fornire il proprio parere nelle questioni trattate. Il Senato era infatti l'organo deliberativo della Repubblica, che si occupava di discutere della politica estera e dei problemi correnti, per i quali si configurava come un organismo decisionale più snello rispetto al _Maggior Consiglio_.
[h=4]Consiglio dei Dieci e Inquisitori di Stato[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Il _Consiglio dei X_ era composto di dieci membri con incarico annuale, dotati di ampi poteri al fine di garantire la sicurezza della Repubblica e del suo governo. Ad essi si affiancava il più snello magistrato dei _Tre inquisitori di Stato_, incaricato di proteggere il segreto di Stato. L'attività di tali organi era legata in particolare all'uso delle _Denunzie Segrete_ dalle quali si originavano spesso i procedimenti di tali organismi, che giudicavano poi con giudizio esecutivo, inappellabile e, all'occorrenza, segreto. Nato formalmente il 20 luglio 1335 come istituzione provvisoria, venne poi resa permanente e durerà fino alla fine della Repubblica di Venezia nel 1797. Il ruolo dei "Tre inquisitori di Stato" venne però col tempo ad oscurare la tolleranza e la vantata equanimità delle funzioni giudiziarie: essi infatti potevano sostituirsi ai giudici ordinari, procedevano spesso in segreto e senza possibilità di difesa alcuna, con largo uso della tortura e con la facoltà di fatto di spaziare su qualunque materia in nome della difesa della Stato anche da ideologie ritenute perniciose, da reati verso persone importanti, da presunte intelligenze con lo straniero, ecc.
[h=4]Quarantia[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Il _Consiglio dei XL_ era organo sovrano nella programmazione finanziaria e nel governo della Zecca, operando inoltre come Supremo Tribunale nei procedimenti ordinali civili e penali, suddiviso nelle tre sezioni della _Quarantia Criminale_, della _Quarantia Civil Vecchia_ e della _Quarantia Civil Nuova_.
[h=4]Maggior Consiglio[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]Era l'organo sovrano dello Stato veneziano, cui appartenevano, automaticamente e di diritto tutti i membri maschi e maggiorenni delle famiglie patrizie: tale assemblea coincideva in pratica con la Repubblica stessa, avendo competenza illimitata in qualunque materia e procedendo all'elezione di tutti gli altri consigli e magistrature.
[h=4]Magistrature di città[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]A vigilare sull'ordine pubblico erano due Magistrature : i "*Signori di notte*"[SUP][7][/SUP] e gli "*Esecutori contro la bestemmia*". A vigilare sulla sicurezza sanitaria era il *Magistrato di Sanità', il quale, dopo un decreto del 1588, poteva valersi di deputazioni di patrizi e di cittadini per ogni contrada, sino a che poi fu costituita una* _Magistratura di Sanità *composta da diversi Provveditori, che avevano sorveglianza anche sull*Albergo universale dei mendicanti e sfaccendati_, istituito nel 1753[SUP][8][/SUP].
[h=3]L'organizzazione territoriale[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h] 
 Mappa cinquecentesca di Venezia e della laguna: i territori lagunari erano il cuore del Dogado veneziano.


 
 Il leone marciano a protezione del Regno di Candia, in una raffigurazione del 1651: Creta era la principale colonia dello _Stato da Mar_.



_Per approfondire, vedi *Reggimento (Repubblica di Venezia)*._
A partire dall'iniziale nucleo territoriale del _Dogado_ cioè il ristretto territorio metropolitano di Venezia e delle lagune, i domini veneziani si espansero sia oltremare che in terraferma attraverso conquiste militari, investiture feudali e dedizioni. Questo diede vita ad un'organizzazione territoriale piuttosto eterogenea, legata alle condizioni storiche e politiche in cui o vari territori, città, castelli o isole erano entrate nel possesso della Repubblica.
 Nel tempo tuttavia tutti finirono per essere in generale amministrati da funzionari eletti con vario titolo dal Maggior Consiglio ed inviati nei possedimenti per amministrarli per un periodo detto _reggimento_.
[h=4]Amministrazione del _Dogado_[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Dogado*._
Il Dogado, anticamente governato come sorta di confederazione di città, ciascuna amministrata da propri tribuni, con il rafforzamento del potere centrale, passò ad essere suddiviso in distretti retti da podestà inviati dalla capitale. Unica eccezione era Grado, che, espropriata nel X secolo all'amministrazione del Patriarca, era amministrata da un funzionario avente il titolo di conte.
[h=4]Amministrazione dello _Stato da Mar_[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Stato da Màr*._
Nel corso della loro espansione i Veneziani costituirono in tutto il Mediterraneo Orientale una serie di colonie, cioè di stabili insediamenti commerciali di propri cittadini, spesso separati dal resto delle città ospitanti e cinti da mura, che godevano di particolari privilegi e autonomie concesse dagli Stati ospitanti (particolarmente dall'Impero d'Oriente).
Dal 1204 al 1261 il _Podestà di Costantinopoli_, cioè della colonia di Costantinopoli, fu il rappresentante del governo veneziano in tutta la Romània: assistito da un consiglio di sei membri, da 5 giudici e 2 camerarii (per le questioni economiche), da lui dipendevano tutti i cittadini veneziani in oriente, tutti i possedimenti e le colonie compresa Candia. Dal 1277 in poi la colonia sul Corno d'Oro fu retta dal _*Bailo di Costantinopoli*_ (carica biennale). In generale il _bailo_ o _balio_ (dal latino _baiolus_, portatore, reggitore) era un ambasciatore residente con autorità su una colonia e sui cittadini veneziani presenti nella nazione o territorio ad essa collegato. Baili veneziani risiedettero ad Acri, Tiro, Aleppo, Laodicea, Patrasso, Tenedo, Cipro, Negroponte e Aiazzo.
Con il passare del tempo i baili vennero sostituiti dalla figura del _console_, cioè del funzionario incaricato di amministrare la colonia e di rappresentare gli interessi dei mercanti. La rappresentanza diplomatica venne invece affidata ad _ambasciatori_ appositamente inviati. Unica eccezione rimase il caso di Costantinopoli, dove dal 1322 il bailo aveva, come in precedenza il podestà, la giurisdizione generale su tutto l'oriente, si trattasse di colonie o possedimenti. Consoli veneziani risiedettero a Corfù, Zante, Cefalonia, Santa Maura, Cerigo, Giannina, Prevesa, Arta, Lepanto, Patrasso, Nauplia, Atene, Tessalonica. Altri ancora risiedettero in Occidente, come a Napoli, Cadice e altrove. Numerosissime località minori furono sede di _viceconsoli_. Sempre col trascorrere del tempo tutte queste cariche divennero prerogativa dei cittadini, mentre il solo _Bailo di Costantinopoli_ fu scelto tra i nobili.
Venezia, nelle prime fasi dell'espansione, organizzò parte dei suoi domini secondo le modalità del rapporto feudale di signoria-vassallaggio, con obbligo di omaggio alla Repubblica e impegno a favorirne il commercio:


il Ducato di Nasso, istituito nelle isole egee, dove fu incentivato l'intervento "privatistico" delle famiglie nobili in cambio della signoria sui possedimenti conquistati:
il Ducato di Durazzo;
i feudi di Corfù (fino al 1213);
i feudi di Cefalonia;
i feudi di Zante;
il Granducato di Lemno ai Navigajoso.
i Marchesati di Cerigo e Cerigotto;
il Ducato di Candia (oggi l'isola di Creta), il cui territorio a partire dal 1212 fu diviso in feudi, raccolti in sei regioni, ciascuna assegnata a coloni di uno dei sei sestieri di Venezia. Il governo autonomo dell'isola venne inoltre organizzato su modello della madrepatria, attraverso un sistema di assemblee, fino a quando, in seguito all'ultima e più grave di una serie di rivolte (1274, 1277, 1283-1299, 1341), nel 1363 Creta non perse la sua autonomia e venne direttamente governata dalla Repubblica.
Col titolo di _castellano_ erano invece designati i governatori militari delle fortezze, come le due importanti città di Corone e Modone, principali basi d'accesso per il controllo dell'Egeo e definite _Venetiarum Ocellae_ (gli occhi di Venezia).
In seguito i possedimenti veneziani passarono sempre più sotto il controllo di _Provveditori_ o _Provveditori Generale_, cioè di funzionari della Repubblica inviati nei territori sotto la diretta amministrazione di Venezia (ad esempio la Morea fu retta da provveditori nel periodo 1685-1715).
[h=4]Amministrazione dei _Domini di Terraferma_[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Domini di Terraferma*._
Le principali città della terraferma, come Padova, Vicenza, Verona, Brescia, Bergamo, erano rette da una coppia di funzionari: un _Podestà_ e da un _Capitano_, il primo responsabile civile, il secondo responsabile militare e per l'ordine pubblico. Nei centri minori, quali Crema, Rovigo, Treviso, Feltre e Belluno erano invece un _Rettore_, responsabile unico civile e militare. Il Friuli, invece, era considerato un territorio autonomo, governato da un _Provveditore Generale_ (similmente ai domini marittimi), da cui dipendevano i vari rettori.
L'amministrazione della Serenissima si assicurava comunque di rispettare le leggi ed i costumi delle varie città, a lei vincolate da un giuramento di fedeltà: la nobiltà locale ed i rappresentanti delle corporazioni affiancavano infatti i magistrati veneziani, con diritto di voto nei giudizi, salvo alcuni settori ben definiti questo secondo la legge del luogo. In caso di contrasti era possibile il ricorso in appello al tribunale della Quarantìa.
Principali possedimenti di terraferma furono i territori del Padovano, della Marca, del Vicentino, del Veronese, del Bresciano, del Bergamasco, del Cremonese, del Friuli, del Polesine e del Cadore.
[h=3]L'organizzazione militare[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h] 
 Ricostruzione di una galea sottile veneziana conservata presso il Museo Storico Navale di Venezia.


 
Statua del condottiero Bartolomeo Colleoni a Venezia.


 
 Il _N.H._ Sebastiano Venier con le insegne di _Capitan General da Mar_ in un dipinto di Tintoretto.



_Per approfondire, vedi *Marineria veneziana* e *Esercito veneziano*._
Per secoli legata esclusivamente alla potenza della propria flotta, costituita da un corpo di cittadini-mercanti che in caso di necessità potevano trasformarsi in marinai-soldati, con la conquista dello Stato da Mar, la Repubblica poté far leva anche su forze reclutate nei domini oltremarini.
 Nel Quattrocento, poi, l'espansione e la conquista della Terraferma resero necessario il ricorso a compagnie di ventura e mercenari per potersi dotare di forze terrestri, che però rimasero organizzativamente e dimensionalmente sempre secondarie rispetto all'organizzazione navale.
 Nel Cinquecento si procedette alla costituzione di milizie territoriali, le cernide o craine, per consentire una maggiore capacità di risposta alle sempre più frequenti incursioni dei Turchi e per la difesa dei possedimenti terrestri e marittimi. Il Seicento vide, poi, la riforma della flotta, con la creazione di una vera e propria marina da guerra, che verso la fine del secolo venne separata tra una componente tradizionale a remi, l'_Armada sottile_, e una nuova componente di grandi navi a vela, l'_Armada Grossa_.
 Il Settecento vide infine il tentativo di creazione di un esercito regolare, che venne però bruscamente interrotto dalla caduta della Repubblica.
I due massimi gradi militari, rispettivamente quello di _Capitan General da Mar_ per la flotta e di _Capitan General di Teraferma_, erano riservati, il primo, esclusivamente a patrizi veneziani e, il secondo, prevalentemente ad esperti mercenari. Entrambi risultavano comunque, almeno formalmente, subordinati al Doge, in qualità di supremo comandante militare dello Stato.
[h=2]Corpi sociali[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Patriziato (Venezia)*, *Cittadini (Venezia)* e *Forestieri*._
A partire dal Duecento la società veneziana si venne definitivamente a cristallizzare in classi sociali ben definite:


il Patriziato, formato dai maggiorenti della città, partecipi di diritto al potere politico;
i Cittadini, distinti tra i cittadini _originarii_, cioè i nativi da famiglie veneziane, cioè di coloro che godevano della piena cittadinanza ed avevano accesso alle cariche riservate al corpo sociale dei _cives_, i cittadini _de intra et de extra_ ("dentro e fuori"), cioè i nuovi arrivati che godevano però della piena cittadinanza e della garanzia dello Stato sia dentro che fuori dai confini ed infine i cittadini _de intus tantum_ ("solo dentro"), cioè di coloro che erano garantiti dallo Stato nel proprio territorio, ma non potevano accedere ai privilegi riservati ai Veneziani fuori dai confini;
i _Foresti_, cioè gli stranieri di passaggio o recentemente inurbati o appartenenti al basso popolino: accedevano alle garanzie legali, ma non ai privilegi di cittadinanza, e la loro presenza doveva essere regolarmente registrata e sorvegliata dai _Capisestiere_.
L'aristocrazia veneziana era una categoria sociale relativamente aperta: ad essa si poteva accedere per grandi meriti e servigi offerti alla Repubblica. In pochi casi, per rimpinguare le finanze in tempo di guerra, la Repubblica vendette l'iscrizione al "libro d'oro" dell'aristocrazia. L'aristocrazia non era solo una classe di privilegiati, ma anche di servitori professionisti dello Stato, educati nell'università di Padova. Infatti i nobili veneziani lavoravano nell'amministrazione anche come segretari di ufficio, contabili, capitani di porto, e anche giudici. Per impedire il concentrarsi del potere in poche mani, garantire un certo ricambio e consentire al maggior numero di aristocratici di avere un impiego, tutte queste cariche erano di breve durata, spesso di un solo anno. Erano spesso mal pagate, tanto che molti nobili sopravvivevano grazie all'assistenza pubblica per gli aristocratici poveri.
I cittadini trovavano invece i propri centri di aggregazione nelle _Scholae_, le confraternite religiose o di mestiere.
[h=2]Ordini equestri[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]

Ordine di San Marco o del Doge
Ordine della Stola d'oro
[h=2]Economia e commerci[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h][h=3]Rotte e meccanismi commerciali[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Muda*._
Alla base del successo e dell'ascesa politica di Venezia durante tutto il Medioevo si trovava l'eccezionale floridezza dei suoi commerci. Fin dalle sue origini, infatti, la città vantava uno speciale legame con l'Oriente, che l'aveva resa per l'intera Europa occidentale, una porta privilegiata verso il Levante e tramite verso tutto quel sistema commerciale che si fondava sulla ricchezza delle merci in viaggio lungo la Via della Seta.
 I privilegi ottenuti nel corso dei secoli dall'Impero Bizantino (_in primis_ la Bolla D'Oro del 1082) avevano reso infatti la città monopolista in molti mercati orientali e principale attore del commercio in quell'area.
 
 La rete commerciale e i possedimenti veneziani nel Mediterraneo orientale.[SUP][9][/SUP]



Spezie, sete, profumi, legnami pregiati transitavano così da Venezia diretti verso il continente e in cambio Venezia ne riceveva in pagamento oro e argento o materie prime e armi per alimentare il commercio con l'Oriente.
 A ciò si aggiungevano i preziosi prodotti locali, come i vetri di Murano e i tessuti ricavati dai panni grezzi d'importazione.
 Il mercato di Rialto diveniva così il fulcro di questi intensi traffici, il luogo d'incontro tra domanda e offerta, dove si battevano i prezzi di merci che viaggiavano per migliaia di chilometri, dalla Cina e dall'India, dall'Arabia sino a Londra e alle Fiandre e dove erano ospitate le botteghe delle Arti come quelle dei fruttaroli (o fruttivendoli), degli erbarali (venditori di erbaggi), dei naranzèri (venditori di arance e agrumi in genere).
Per secoli, la base di questa complessa organizzazione economica venne rappresentato dai convogli navali, le cosiddette Mude: vere e proprie carovane marine, organizzate e controllate dallo Stato, che con periodica costanza collegavano i lontani porti di Alessandria, Acri, Costantinopoli e di Crimea con Venezia e poi questa con, Aigues Mortes, Londra e Bruges.
 Era per garantire porti sicuri, punti d'appoggio e protezione a tali convogli che la Repubblica si spinse sino a creare la propria rete di possedimenti, colonie e feudi in Oriente.
Sulla base di questa stessa ricchezza mercantile si fondavano poi le fortune del Patriziato veneziano, contribuendo così a plasmare la stessa organizzazione della società e dello Stato.
 Il declino stesso della Repubblica finì infatti per coincidere col declino dei commerci, dettato prima, nel XV secolo, dall'apertura delle nuove rotte marine attorno all'Africa e, con il crescere della aggressiva potenza ottomana, dalla progressiva scomparsa dei tradizionali referenti commerciali, e poi dalla scoperta delle Americhe, con il conseguente spostamento dell'asse commerciale dal mar Mediterraneo all'Atlantico.
 Il progressivo inaridirsi dei commerci spinse Venezia a rivolgersi verso la Terraferma, trasformandosi sempre più in una potenza continentale.
[h=3]La monetazione[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]
_Per approfondire, vedi *Zecca di Venezia* e *Monetazione veneziana*._
 
 Ducato d'oro del doge Michele Steno (1400-1413).


Per la rilevante importanza commerciale dello Stato veneziano, grande fu la diffusione e l'influenza della sua produzione monetaria in Europa e nel bacino del Mediterraneo. Le monete veneziane erano caratterizzate dal recare sul dritto l'effigie del doge regnante recante lo stendardo e inginocchiato davanti a San Marco. Il conio a partire dal Cinquecento avveniva in un apposito edificio affacciato sul molo marciano, la sansoviniana Zecca, sulla cui attività vigilava rigidamente la Quarantia.
Nel corso della millenaria storia della Repubblica vennero coniati numerosi tipi di monete, i più importanti dei quali furono il _Ducato d'argento_ o _Matapan_, il _Soldo d'argento_, la _Lira d'argento_ o _Lira Tron_, lo _Zecchino d'argento_ e soprattutto il _Ducato d'Oro_ o _Zecchino_.
[h=2]San Marco[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h] 
Leone di san Marco.



_Per approfondire, vedi *Marco evangelista* e *Leone di San Marco*._
Fin dal trafugamento del corpo dell'Evangelista da Alessandria d'Egitto nell'828 ed il suo arrivo a Venezia, lo Stato lagunare costituì uno speciale e particolarissimo rapporto con il proprio patrono. Questo legame, causato dalla particolare importanza della reliquia e soprattutto dal particolare legame esistente tra il Santo e le Chiese dell'Italia nord-orientale che alla sua predicazione facevano risalire la propria origine, portò a far considerare il santo patrono come custode della sovranità dello Stato, assurgendone a simbolo. La Repubblica amava così farsi chiamare _Repubblica di San Marco_ e le sue terre furono di frequente note come _Terre di San Marco_. Il leone alato, simbolo dell'Evangelista, compariva così nelle sue bandiere, negli stemmi e nei sigilli, mentre gli stessi Dogi erano raffigurati nell'incoronazione inginocchiati, nell'atto di ricevere dal Santo il gonfalone.
[h=3]Viva San Marco![modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]_Viva San Marco!_ fu il grido di battaglia della Repubblica di Venezia, utilizzato fino alla sua dissoluzione nel 1797, causata dalla campagna italiana di Napoleone, e nella rinata Repubblica retta da Daniele Manin e Niccolò Tommaseo. L'ultima volta che fu usata fu nella Battaglia di Lissa nel 1866, quando la flotta austriaca (dove erano presenti equipaggi di varie nazionalità, fra cui anche veneti, giuliani e dalmati) sconfisse la flotta italiana e al momento dell'annuncio della vittoria da parte dell'ammiraglio Von Tegetthoff i marinai e soldati risposero festanti.[SUP][10][/SUP] Il grido "San Marco!" viene oggi utilizzato dal personale militare del Reggimento lagunari "Serenissima" in ogni attività o cerimonia ufficiale, poiché gli odierni lagunari dell'esercito italiano hanno ereditato le tradizioni dei "Fanti da Mar" della Serenissima Repubblica di Venezia.
[h=2]Note[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]

*^* Si veda ad esempio "_Storia della Repubblica di Venezia dalla sua fondazione sino l'anno MDCCXLVII di Giacomo Diedo Senatore_", Venezia, 1751, stamperia Andrea Poletti, e "del Mar Adriatico della Serenissima Republica di Venetia, descritto da Fr. Paolo Sarpi suo consultore d'ordine pubblico _Dominio del Mar Adriatico della Serenissima Republica di Venetia, descritto da Fr. Paolo Sarpi suo consultore d'ordine pubblico_", Venezia, 1685, stamperia Roberto Meietti.
*^* Si veda ad esempio "Respublica Venetiarum ad Ludovicum Regem Ungarie", Biblioteca Palatina, cod. 3315, cartaceo, anno 1471.
*^* Si veda per esempio "_Petri Pauli Vergerii senioris Justinopolitani De republica Veneta fragmenta nunc primum in luce edita_", Venezia, 1830, tipografia Picottiana.
*^* Cippo confinario fra il Veneto e la Lombardia austriaca, anno 1700.
*^* Diehl, Charles: _La Repubblica di Venezia_, p. 21, Newton & Compton Editori.
*^* STORIA, ARTE E CULTURA IN FVG - Storia della Friuli: in Associazione d'integrazione culturale Friulalba
*^* F. Nani Mocenigo, _Capitolare dei Signori di notte esistente nel civico Museo di Venezia_, Venezia, Tipografia del "Tempo", 1877, pag. 9
*^* Ivone Cacciavillani, _La sanità pubblica nell'ordinamento veneziano_, ARPAV, 2010, pag. 36
*^* Evoluzione storica dei domini veneziani
*^* F. M. Agnoli. _Le Pasque veronesi: quando Verona insorse contro Napoleone_, Rimini, Il Cerchio, 1998, p. 23
[h=2]Bibliografia[modifica | modifica wikitesto][/h]

AA. VV. : _Storia di Venezia_, Treccani, 12 Voll., 1990-2002
AA. VV.: _Venezia e l'Islam_, Marsilio editori, Venezia, 2007. ISBN 978-88-317-9374-2
Benvenuti, Gino: _Le Repubbliche Marinare. Amalfi, Pisa, Genova, Venezia_, Newton & Compton editori, Roma, 1989. ISBN 88-8183-718-8
Berengo, Marino: _La società veneta alla fine del Settecento_, Ricerche storiche, Sansoni, Firenze, 1956.
Cacciavillari, Ivone: _La sanità pubblica nell'ordinamento veneziano_, Venezia, 2010, ISBN 978-88-7504-157-1
Da Mosto, Andrea: _L'Archivio di Stato di Venezia, indice generale, storico, descrittivo ed analitico_, Biblioteca d'Arte editrice, Roma, 1937.
Diehl, Charles: _La Repubblica di Venezia_, Newton & Compton editori, Roma, 2004. ISBN 88-541-0022-6
Logan, Oliver: _Venezia. Cultura e società (1470-1790)_, Il Veltro editore, Roma, 1980. ISBN 88-85015-10-7
Lowry, Martin _Il mondo di Aldo Manuzio. Affari e cultura nella Venezia del Rinascimento_, Il Veltro editore, Roma, 1984. ISBN 88-85015-23-9
McNeill, William H.: _Venezia, il cardine d'Europa (1081-1797)_, Il Veltro editore, Roma, 1984. ISBN 88-85015-04-2
Mutinelli, Fabio: _Lessico Veneto_, tipografia Giambattista Andreola, Venezia, 1852.
Queller, Donald E.: _Il patriziato veneziano. La realtà contro il mito_, Il Veltro editore, Roma, 1987. ISBN 88-85015-28-X
Romanin, Samuele: _Storia documentata di Venezia_, Pietro Naratovich tipografo editore, Venezia, 1853.
Tomaz, Luigi, _In Adriatico nell'antichità e nell'alto medioevo_, Presentazione di Arnaldo Mauri, Think ADV, Conselve, 2001.
Tomaz, Luigi, _Il confine d'Italia in Istria e Dalmazia_, Presentazione di Arnaldo Mauri, Think ADV, Conselve 2007.
Tomaz, Luigi, _In Adriatico nel secondo millennio_, Presentazione di Arnaldo Mauri, Think ADV, Conselve, 2010.
Zorzi, Alvise: _La Repubblica del Leone. Storia di Venezia_, Euroclub, Milano, 2001. ISBN 88-452-9136-7
Zuffi, Stefano; Devitini, Alessia; Castria Francesca: _Venezia_, Leonardo Arte editori, Milano, 1999. ISBN 88-7813-123-7


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta a me,solo io posso bannare,io ti consiglierei di piantarla,oggi sono anche nervoso


Problemi con il sesso?  introspezione. Potresti capire i nei del passato e quali risvolti possono aver influito aulla bassa stima di te e le tue problematicità.


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

neanche morto.non arrivo a tuoi livelli io.puoi parlare tutte le lingue che vuoi ma sempre cazzate spari.fatti menare che magari prendi un respiro profondo e ti si ossigena quel minuscolo neurone. 





zadig ha detto:


> se passi di qui mangiamoci un cheeseburger, dai!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> La *Repubblica di Venezia*[SUP][1][/SUP] (in latino _Venetiarum Respublica_[SUP][2][/SUP]) o *Ducato di Venezia* (in latino _Ducatus Venetus_), più tardi anche detta *Repubblica Veneta* (in veneto _Republica Veneta_[SUP][3][/SUP]), è un antico stato preunitario ed indipendente, con capitale la città di Venezia. Nota anche come *Repubblica di San Marco* e *Stato Veneto*,[SUP][4][/SUP] è sovente indicata col semplice appellativo di *Serenissima*. Lo Stato includeva, nel XVIII secolo e sino alla sua caduta, gran parte dell'Italia nord-orientale, nonché dell'Istria e della Dalmazia e oltre a numerose isole del Mare Adriatico (il _Golfo di Venezia_) e dello Ionio orientale. Al massimo della sua espansione, tra il XIII e il XVI secolo, comprendeva il Peloponneso (_Morea_), Creta (_Candia_) e Cipro, gran parte delle isole greche, oltre a diverse città e porti del Mediterraneo orientale.
> Francesco Petrarca, in una lettera inviata ad un suo amico di Bologna nell'agosto del 1321, così descriveva la Serenissima Repubblica di Venezia:
> 
> *«* [...] quale Città unico albergo ai giorni nostri di libertà, di giustizia, di pace, unico rifugio dei buoni e solo porto a cui, sbattute per ogni dove dalla tirannia e dalla guerra, possono riparare a salvezza le navi degli uomini che cercano di condurre tranquilla la vita: Città ricca d'oro ma più di nominanza, potente di forze ma più di virtù, sopra saldi marmi fondata ma sopra più solide basi di civile concordia ferma ed immobile e, meglio che dal mare ond'è cinta, dalla prudente sapienza de' figli suoi munita e fatta sicura *»*
> ...


Invornito.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invornito.


Compare...siamo circondati...ma noi sappiamo come destreggiarci in queste situazioni eh? Un colpo al cerchio e l'altro alla botte..Come mi disse una volta la tizia del mio amico: "tu si che sai come prendere le donne". 

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2014)

[mi sto sbudellando dal ridere]


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invornito.


Chi è invornito? E perché? Hai mamgiato a pranzo?


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Compare...siamo circondati...ma noi sappiamo come destreggiarci in queste situazioni eh? Un colpo al cerchio e l'altro alla botte..Come mi disse una volta la tizia del mio amico: "tu si che sai come prendere le donne".
> 
> Buscopann


Ma busco perché sei così birbantello?sono napoletano anche io,siamo tutte brave persone,e se tu mi insulti io ti porgo un fiore.Questo forum è bello,bella gente,il mondo è bello,amiamoci,senza rancore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [mi sto sbudellando dal ridere]



Idem


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Idem



Io ho sempre quel problemone.....
che hai deciso di fare?mi aiuti?


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Chi è invornito? E perché? Hai mamgiato a pranzo?


no, non ho mangiato. io le ho preparato il pranzo, e l'ho aspettata, ma lei ha detto che non devo metterla sotto pressione e che ha ha bisogno dei suoi spazi. così ho pianto e non ho mangiato.
poi però lei è arrivata e si è arrabbiata perchè non avevo messo il brillantante nella lavasoviglie. mi dispiace, ha ragione, me ne sono dimenticato. non so come fare. ora vado che devo portare fuori il cane.


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Chi è invornito? E perché? Hai mamgiato a pranzo?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Idem


chiamate un dottore subito! fate presto! Fantastica e Chiara si stanno sbudelando!


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Eccomi*



Erato' ha detto:


> chiamate un dottore subito! fate presto! Fantastica e Chiara si stanno sbudelando!


Le curo io Fantastica e Chiara......


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> chiamate un dottore subito! fate presto! Fantastica e Chiara si stanno sbudelando!


scusa, ma non ho capito.
in che senso sbudellando?
ho guardato sul vocabolario
ma non capisco.
forse è un modo di dire?

ciao

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ho un dilemma.
> Ero in discoteca, attorniato da carissimi amici e bellissime tope che sbavavano per me, anche se l'ambiente non era di mio gradimento perchè io parlo 5 lingue, escluso il russo, per ora, qiando sono sveglio.
> Ma io sono troppo superiore agli altri... esco con loro per pietà cristiana.
> Insomma, non c'era nessuno degno di prendermi a schiaffi ed allora mi sono guardato in giro, annoiato e pensando di andarmene, quando vedo una buzzicona vescicona bodrillona che stava tutta sola. Allora faccio un cenno al barman, che sa benissimo chi sono e che lui rispetto a me è un dilettante, e facendogli l'occhietto a codice morse gli dico di mandargli un drink di classe, da almeno 400 sterle.
> ...


LDS, per me scrivi solo Cazzate


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, non ho mangiato. io le ho preparato il pranzo, e l'ho aspettata, ma lei ha detto che non devo metterla sotto pressione e che ha ha bisogno dei suoi spazi. così ho pianto e non ho mangiato.
> poi però lei è arrivata e si è arrabbiata perchè non avevo messo il brillantante nella lavasoviglie. mi dispiace, ha ragione, me ne sono dimenticato. non so come fare. ora vado che devo portare fuori il cane.


ma voi uomini moderni state fracassando le palle con la vostra apertura mentale del cazzo! vai a portare fuori il cane coglione mentre la tua lei si sta lubrificando l'ampolla anale da rosse turgide saette di carne....e mi raccomando pulisci anche il cesso prima di andare a dormire accanto a quella baldraccona!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono a corto di femori


Ciao amica


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> W il Veneto.
> La Repubblica di Venezia la xé mai morta!!! Ostregheta!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Eratò*



Erato' ha detto:


> ma voi uomini moderni state fracassando le palle con la vostra apertura mentale del cazzo! vai a portare fuori il cane coglione mentre la tua lei si sta lubrificando l'ampolla anale da rosse turgide saette di carne....e mi raccomando pulisci anche il cesso prima di andare a dormire accanto a quella baldraccona!


Mi state sconsacrando i coglioni cò ste prese per culo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma voi uomini moderni state fracassando le palle con la vostra apertura mentale del cazzo! vai a portare fuori il cane coglione mentre la tua lei si sta lubrificando l'ampolla anale da rosse turgide saette di carne....e mi raccomando pulisci anche il cesso prima di andare a dormire accanto a quella baldraccona!


uguale uguale
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Frithurik (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Ciao a tutti*






Sono nuova,leggo sempre questo forum , mio marito e chiamato spedy perche viene sempre subito, allora io mi trastullo mio cognato dietro le tende, mi piace scopare con il pediatra, il pizzicagnolo, l'avvocato , insomma con una caserma intera, vi posto una mia foto invidiose.


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Flavia ha detto:


> uguale uguale
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Si...simile,dovrebbe togliere baldraccona e aggiungere lustrafrenuli.


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma voi uomini moderni state fracassando le palle con la vostra apertura mentale del cazzo! vai a portare fuori il cane coglione mentre la tua lei si sta lubrificando l'ampolla anale da rosse turgide saette di carne....e mi raccomando pulisci anche il cesso prima di andare a dormire accanto a quella baldraccona!


hai ragione! infatti anche lei dice che mi merito le sue punizioni!


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le curo io Fantastica e Chiara......


certo....non perdi occasione vero Oscuro? non perdi l'occasione ma purtroppo il tuo tempo è finito....il tuo tempo e quello di tutti gli altri ignoranti qui dentro


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Eratò*



Erato' ha detto:


> certo....non perdi occasione vero Oscuro? non perdi l'occasione ma purtroppo il tuo tempo è finito....il tuo tempo e quello di tutti gli altri ignoranti qui dentro


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Sono nuova,leggo sempre questo forum , mio marito e chiamato spedy perche viene sempre subito, allora io mi trastullo mio cognato dietro le tende, mi piace scopare con il pediatra, il pizzicagnolo, l'avvocato , insomma con una caserma intera, vi posto una mia foto invidiose.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> certo....non perdi occasione vero Oscuro? non perdi l'occasione ma purtroppo il tuo tempo è finito....il tuo tempo e quello di tutti gli altri ignoranti qui dentro


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le curo io Fantastica e Chiara......


Professor Oscuro mi compiaccio che si occupi di Fantastica e di Chiara  Non si allarghi  oltre non vorrei  assistere ad una sua lenta agonia


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Professor Oscuro mi compiaccio che si occupi di Fantastica e di Chiara  Non si allarghi  oltre non vorrei  assistere ad una sua lenta agonia


Perchè? cos'hanno fatto Fantastica e Chiara? dov'è oscuro? che agonia?


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma quello che ti volevo dire è che sei bello, bello nella tua semplicita e umanità, bello come il sole quando sorge al mattino, caldo e accogliente....sei bello


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> hai ragione! infatti anche lei dice che mi merito le sue punizioni!


vai in Carnia che ti ritrovi la spina dorsale, se ce
l'hai my2cents


----------



## zadig (28 Ottobre 2014)

propongo un sondaggio! :up:


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Professor Oscuro mi compiaccio che si occupi di Fantastica e di Chiara  Non si allarghi  oltre non vorrei  assistere ad una sua lenta agonia


Ah, ma non sarà mai come l'agonia di possedere cinque case e nessuna che abbia pagato mio marito! Ha speso tutto in viagra con la piccolina. Comunque io continuo a fargli le torte, soprattutto perché il mio cuoco riesce meglio con i soufflé. Solo la cognata di un fratello del mio amico intimo (a sessant'anni è meglio, credetemi, si è più consapevoli e disinvolti) lo fa meglio di lui. Meno male che sa anche suonare il sax; se non fosse che ormai è di casa, l'avrei licenziato.


----------



## Stark72 (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Avevo detto onesto.


'cci tui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, ma non sarà mai come l'agonia di possedere cinque case e nessuna che abbia pagato mio marito! Ha speso tutto in viagra con la piccolina. Comunque io continuo a fargli le torte, soprattutto perché il mio cuoco riesce meglio con i soufflé. Solo la cognata di un fratello del mio amico intimo (a sessant'anni è meglio, credetemi, si è più consapevoli e disinvolti) lo fa meglio di lui. Meno male che sa anche suonare il sax; se non fosse che ormai è di casa, l'avrei licenziato.



Ahahahahah


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> propongo un sondaggio! :up:


ma gli stramuerti tua tu sei un disagiato mongoloide che non ha una vita e passa la sua miserabile e stupida esistenza a fare dei sondaggi in un cazzo di forum di merda.vaffanculo và.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao, sono tornata. Sono stata 3 mesi a Soho con un amico. Lui proviene da una famiglia italonapoletana dell'alta borghesia di Boston, Massachussetts, ma ha conseguito un Ph.D. ad Harvard in Psicologia degli artisti radical chic, poi si è specializzato all'UCLA in vaginismo culturale. E' un democrat impegnato, collabora con Kerry Kennedy, è spiccicato a Mr. Big, però è gay. 

Sua cugina ha scritto un tomo sulla rettitudine dei capezzoli delle artiste bionde: una ricerca d'alto valore scientifico invidiata in tutti i club del South Village della Big Apple. Mi sono rimpinzata di tofu, ma in questo forum quando parlo di tofu mi rubinano subito: l'ho sempre detto che è un posto di camionisti.

Mr. Big vuole visitare il Molise: conoscete un hotel a 5 stelle a Civitanova del Sannio che serva fish and chips per vegani?


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> 'cci tui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


come al solito non capisci un cazzo


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ciao, sono tornata. Sono stata 3 mesi a Soho con un amico. Lui proviene da una famiglia italonapoletana dell'alta borghesia di Boston, Massachussetts, ma ha ottenuto un Ph.D. ad Harvard in Psicologia degli artisti radical chic, poi si è specializzato all'UCLA in vaginismo culturale. E' un democrat impegnato, collabora con Kerry Kennedy, è spiccicato a Mr. Big, però è gay.
> 
> Sua cugina ha scritto un tomo sulla rettitudine dei capezzoli delle artiste bionde: una ricerca d'alto valore scientifico invidiata in tutti i club del South Village della Big Apple. Mi sono rimpinzata di tofu, ma in questo forum quando parlo di tofu mi rubinano subito: l'ho sempre detto che è un posto di camionisti.
> 
> Mr. Big vuole visitare il Molise: conoscete un hotel a 5 stelle a Civitanova del Sannio che serva fish and chips per vegani?


si.a 5 stelle michelin e vino a 500euro a bottiglia ma non so se lo saprebbe apprezzare visto che gli italiani non sanno apprezzare la qualità.


----------



## zadig (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> come al solito non capisci un cazzo


chi non capisce?
E cos'è un cazzo?


----------



## passante (28 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> chi non capisce?
> E cos'è un cazzo?


e perchè mai così favelli? oh balda fanciulla dal cuore di pietra e dall'intelletto di pietra pomice, dalle mani fatte ruvide dal nobile lavoro, dallo sguardo reso fiero da un passato gravoso e da un futuro gravido di speranza. oh fanciulla che  incrociasti il tuo cammino con quello di un fato oscuro recante ingannevoli promesse. cammina fiera per il tuo sentiero senza tema dell'altrui giudizio, spesso sommario, e non nel senso di indice. percorri indomita la tua strada scrollado dalle spalle il peso delle accuse ingiuste e di quelle giuste. e attraversa i sentieri della vita e le strade, i ponti, i sottopassi. stai solo attenta se attraversi il raccordo anulare.


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> chi non capisce?
> E cos'è un cazzo?


non me lo ricordo :singleeye:


----------



## Frithurik (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Va in stramona*

Dai disi qualcosa!!!!!Prova a parlare se te ghe corajo!!!!
La foto del pisellino non la trovo ti mando questa gusta mona?


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> e perchè mai così favelli? oh balda fanciulla dal cuore di pietra e dall'intelletto di pietra pomice, dalle mani fatte ruvide dal nobile lavoro, dallo sguardo reso fiero da un passato gravoso e da un futuro gravido di speranza. oh fanciulla che  incrociasti il tuo cammino con quello di un fato oscuro recante ingannevoli promesse. cammina fiera per il tuo sentiero senza tema dell'altrui giudizio, spesso sommario, e non nel senso di indice. percorri indomita la tua strada scrollado dalle spalle il peso delle accuse ingiuste e di quelle giuste. e attraversa i sentieri della vita e le strade, i ponti, i sottopassi. stai solo attenta se attraversi il raccordo anulare.


a' belli! nun me fate capi'niente:rotfl:
va a finì che nun parte lo scooterone domani mattina :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ahahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> e perchè mai così favelli? oh balda fanciulla dal cuore di pietra e dall'intelletto di pietra pomice, dalle mani fatte ruvide dal nobile lavoro, dallo sguardo reso fiero da un passato gravoso e da un futuro gravido di speranza. oh fanciulla che  incrociasti il tuo cammino con quello di un fato oscuro recante ingannevoli promesse. cammina fiera per il tuo sentiero senza tema dell'altrui giudizio, spesso sommario, e non nel senso di indice. percorri indomita la tua strada scrollado dalle spalle il peso delle accuse ingiuste e di quelle giuste. e attraversa i sentieri della vita e le strade, i ponti, i sottopassi. stai solo attenta se attraversi il raccordo anulare.


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...simile,dovrebbe togliere baldraccona e aggiungere lustrafrenuli.


non fare il pignolo


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non fare il pignolo


ma chi?


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma chi?


Oscuro, aspira alla perfezione
di se stesso anche nelle imitazioni


----------



## Stark72 (28 Ottobre 2014)

manica di schizofrenici


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> manica di schizofrenici


questo è il non-sense della commedia gnurante!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> manica di schizofrenici


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


ma perché ridi?


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> manica di schizofrenici


Ciao
ma in che senso schizofrenici?
nel senso che schizzano frenetici?


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

ma poi, che sarà mai, una scopata extra?
(Ecle, c'hai cucinato)?
pure salute!
(ancora la cotica, cò li piselli, te l'ho detto mille volte, che me fanno scoreggia)!!!!
ogni tanto ci vuole, fa pure bene alla coppia.
(madonna, come me puzzano li piedi)!!!!
Ma questo che vole?
(oh, levateje er vino)!
Comunque* aritornado* a noi,
(cioè a me)
dicevo che io so esse democratico.
(cor culo dell'altri)
Sò pure de destra, ma mica lo faccio intendere.
(Ecle, te l'ho detto mille volte che le mutande bianche no, poi me se vede la strisciata de merda).
ma tanto ci sei tu, cara.


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao
> ma in che senso schizofrenici?
> nel senso che schizzano frenetici?


Eh?


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Eh?


----------



## Stark72 (28 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> manica di schizofrenici


ciao

...sarebbe meglio non scherzare su certe patologie che arrecano sofferenza...
...magari lo schizofrenico sei tu..

Stark


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


>


cosa non hai capito?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma perché ridi?


Abbi pazienza sono anZiana


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ...sarebbe meglio non scherzare su certe patologie che arrecano sofferenza...
> ...magari lo schizofrenico sei tu..
> ...


Ciao

ho sbagliato e sto pagando i miei peccati. HO TRADITO E ME LO MERITO!!!


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ...sarebbe meglio non scherzare su certe patologie che arrecano sofferenza...
> ...magari lo schizofrenico sei tu..
> ...



Stark...non avventurati per sentieri oscuri.
dammi retta.


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> cosa non hai capito?


OT ma che ne so io?
sta sera tutto un pastrocchio


----------



## Stark72 (28 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Stark...non avventurati per sentieri oscuri.
> dammi retta.


lo so, noi traditori siamo così, goliardici
anzi, goGliardici come dice LDS


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho sbagliato e sto pagando i miei peccati. HO TRADITO E ME LO MERITO!!!


Pero se giri con una copia della guida Michelin in tasca, forse e dico forse poi eccedere con i peccati di gola


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> OT ma che ne so io?
> sta sera tutto un pastrocchio


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Pero se giri con una copia della guida Michelin in tasca, forse e dico forse poi eccedere con i peccati di gola


non mi piacciono i termosifoni.mangio poco, bene e mi mantengo in forma.solo il vino è la mia passione.


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non mi piacciono i termosifoni.mangio poco, bene e mi mantengo in forma.solo il vino è la mia passione.


Pentiti per i tuoi peccati di gola, prima di cambiare taglia, espia!


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

oggi, ho tagliato i capelli *cotti, cotti.*
hiiiii....
domani li taglio con la frangetta.
hiiiiiii...
poi vado dal sacrestano, mi devo confessare.
(ammazza, quanto è bono)!
faccio la missionaria?
hiiiiii...


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> oggi, ho tagliato i capelli *cotti, cotti.*
> hiiiii....
> domani li taglio con la frangetta.
> hiiiiiii...
> ...


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


>



difficile


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> difficile


bho, diciamo che in genere
io non leggo tutto il forum
questa tua, non mi ricorda
nessuno in particolare


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> bho, diciamo che in genere
> io non leggo tutto il forum
> questa tua, non mi ricorda
> nessuno in particolare


ti sei persa qualche taglio di capelli.


----------



## Stark72 (28 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti sei persa qualche taglio di capelli.


minghione


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti sei persa qualche taglio di capelli.


ma... io ho tagliato i capelli
ma non penso ti riferissi a me


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> minghione


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 ma sei proprio*...gretino.
*e sei pure...* defigente*


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma... io ho tagliato i capelli
> ma non penso ti riferissi a me


assolutamente no, fuor dubbio.


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma sei proprio*...gretino.
> *e sei pure...* defigente*


ah vabbe sono io ,meno male....per un attimo ho pensato si trattasse di un italiano


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

È un mondo difficile.


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


>


oh..ma ve se deve spiega tutto????
ci riferivamo al quel *minghione*...
quanti *minghioni* ce stanno qui dentro?

attenta perchè lui lo scrive e probabilmente lo legge con la G,
 sai come ...Malgioglio!!!!


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> È un mondo difficile.


ti stimo sorella:up:


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

ciao, si...
però non ho capito...se è un mondo difficile...
perchè ancora ci sono gli uccellini nel prato?
forse, non so, dipende da te..
io direi, non direi, forse.
ciao, ciao, ciao.


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti stimo sorella:up:


non mi nominate le suore!!!!!
anche perchè, far veder un cazzo o un culo è cosa assai disdicevole se non richiesta!
tutto quel sesso, quella pornografia!
quei filmacci sconci alla EWS...ma dico, io.
io non l'ho richiesto a nessuno, infatti.
comunque resta un fatto:
gli uomini se ti chiamano è o per i tuoi soldi o per farsi una scopata.


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

La dissonanza cognitiva ti porta a ciò. 
Vedi di accettare invece il dato dei fatti. 


Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non mi nominate le suore!!!!!
> anche perchè, far veder un cazzo o un culo è cosa assai disdicevole se non richiesta!
> tutto quel sesso, quella pornografia!
> quei filmacci sconci alla EWS...ma dico, io.
> ...



non ho chiesto di sentire la parola culo.se volevo lo chiedevo.


----------



## Flavia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non mi nominate le suore!!!!!
> anche perchè, far veder un cazzo o un culo è cosa assai disdicevole se non richiesta!
> tutto quel sesso, quella pornografia!
> quei filmacci sconci alla EWS...ma dico, io.
> ...


questa non ti è riuscita
particolarmente bene
applicati che se vuoi
sai fare di meglio


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

ragazzi!!!!
mi sveglio la mattina a cazzo dritto, la mattina pure...a pausa pranzo non vi dico, con tutte quelle gnocche!!!
il pomeriggio mi sego dentro i wc dell'ufficio, torno a casa e in metro col cazzo dritto apro lo sportello dell'accesso!
arrivo a casa con tanta esperanza de escobar...ma la mi moglie le tutta indaffarata, poi la sera, finalmente il letto.
il letto...per me è un miraggio nel deserto, vorrei far mille capriolate... ancora quel baccalà della mi moglie, fredda peggio di un morto,(detto tra noi gli puzza pure l'alito)...ma io quanto la amo.
oh..aspettate che torno...vado un attimo in bagno.


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non ho chiesto di sentire la parola culo.se volevo lo chiedevo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi perdoni...
Suor Brunetta delle Vergini Scalze.
son pentito.


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mi perdoni...
> Suor Brunetta delle Vergini Scalze.
> son pentito.


Ciao
Bravo! CONFESSATI Amico mio.Espia i tuoi peccati! Solo così troverai la strada giusta! Stasera infliggiti 100 frustate e se hai tradito 1 volta aggiungine 1 in più, 2 volte 2 in piu .E ricordati che la fedeltà è una virtù e te lo dico IO lurido peccatore!


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*Eratò*



Erato' ha detto:


> ma quello che ti volevo dire è che sei bello, bello nella tua semplicita e umanità, bello come il sole quando sorge al mattino, caldo e accogliente....sei bello


Non solo,sono profondo,sensibile,carismatico,empatico,brillante,spumeggiante,sagace,perspicace,intuitivo,un anima veloce fra mura di cemento.


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ciao
> Bravo! CONFESSATI Amico mio.Espia i tuoi peccati! Solo così troverai la strada giusta! Stasera infliggiti 100 frustate e se hai tradito 1 volta aggiungine 1 in più, 2 volte 2 in piu .E ricordati che la fedeltà è una virtù e te lo dico IO lurido peccatore!



quoto :simy:


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo,sono profondo,sensibile,carismatico,empatico,brillante,spumeggiante,sagace,perspicace,intuitivo,un anima veloce fra mura di cemento.


....ma soprattutto modesto


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....ma soprattutto modesto


*io so io e voi non siete un cazzo.*

di solito non partecipo ai meeting(s)


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....ma soprattutto modesto



ariquoto :simy:


----------



## Palladiano (29 Ottobre 2014)

ciao a tutti mi sono apena inscritto perché o un probblema con mia moglie.
lei infatti ha sempre volia di fare l'ammore con me mentre io invece dice che sono sempre col cazzo moscio.
vorrei un consiglio perchè secondo me due volte al mese dovrebbe essere più che sufficiente e se veramente mi amasse dovrebbe accettarrmi così come sono con pregi e  diffetti


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*No*



Erato' ha detto:


> ....ma soprattutto modesto


Realista.Semplicemente realista.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> ariquoto :simy:


Aribaciami er culo.


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ciao a tutti mi sono apena inscritto perché o un probblema con mia moglie.
> lei infatti ha sempre volia di fare l'ammore con me mentre io invece dice che sono sempre col cazzo moscio.
> vorrei un consiglio perchè secondo me due volte al mese dovrebbe essere più che sufficiente e se veramente mi amasse dovrebbe accettarrmi così come sono con pregi e  diffetti


oggi mi sento tutto un... quoto:simy:


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *io so io e voi non siete un cazzo.*
> 
> di solito non partecipo ai meeting(s)


continuo a non capirne i motivi della tua mancata partecipazione my2cents


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aribaciami er culo.


il bidet...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te lo sei fatto?????


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

grazie, grazie, grazie a tutti.
Oggi sono felice, domani chissà.
grazie a tutti per l'impegno.
Grazie a tutti sono, sono felice.
ah a proposito, grazie.
l'ho già detto?
tengo nota, si sa.


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Realista.Semplicemente realista.


Come vuoi.Io vi amo tutti e vi auguro una buona giornata:upeace&love e saluti da suino:up:


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> continuo a non capirne i motivi della tua mancata partecipazione my2cents


lavoro ...H24.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*NO*



Spider ha detto:


> il bidet...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te lo sei fatto?????


Se mi ero fatto il bidet ti chiedevo di baciarmi il culo secondo te?Sono anni che non mi lavo il culo,e ne vado orgoglioso,spetta a voi baciarmi il culo con grande impeto e impegno.


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se mi ero fatto il bidet ti chiedevo di baciarmi il culo secondo te?*Sono anni che non mi* *lavo il culo*,e ne vado orgoglioso,spetta a voi baciarmi il culo con grande impeto e impegno.


ohi, ohi...mi semblava di sentile un certo odolino...
pensavo fosse il cervello, pensa te.


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se mi ero fatto il bidet ti chiedevo di baciarmi il culo secondo te?Sono anni che non mi lavo il culo,e ne vado orgoglioso,spetta a voi baciarmi il culo con grande impeto e impegno.


Ma devi capirne i motivi per cui non vuoi lavarti l'ano (ano o sedere ma culo no).Ma che questa tua fobia avrà delle radici nella tua lontana infanzia? È preoccupante e dannoso per te in primis e poi per chi ti sta accanto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Ottobre 2014)

Mumble mumble....
mi piacerebbe partecipare ma non ho capito le regole! Qualcuno può farmi unire i puntini?


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mumble mumble....
> mi piacerebbe partecipare ma non ho capito le regole! Qualcuno può farmi unire i puntini?


Rispondi come se fossi un altro ad es.es vincent vega


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Ottobre 2014)

Perchè lavori H24?
Che lavoro fai?
Di dove sei?
Come ti senti?


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perchè lavori H24?
> Che lavoro fai?
> Di dove sei?
> Come ti senti?


cazzo vuoi disagiato scemo come la merda?


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Ottobre 2014)

Scusami, ti ho forse offeso?
Perchè disagiato?
....io me ne vado, non mi sento sereno qua dentro!

:carneval::nuke::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> cazzo vuoi disagiato scemo come la merda?


Stai zitta cloaca patogena.

Ieri sera Elio smanettava con il computer mentre io cucinavo rigatoni con la pajata. Gli ho proposto en passant una cosa a tre con una ragazza con cui ho flirtato in chat, una 22enne veramente figa, bisex dichiarata che non vede l'ora di farlo con una coppia sposata. Elio ha spento il computer, mi ha detto che non ha mai amato queste cose, le trova noiose, stufose, inutili, poi ha attaccato la Playstation e ha iniziato a giocare a Fifa2014.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Ottobre 2014)

Devo dire che President come imitatore è abbastanza dotato.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devo dire che President come imitatore è abbastanza dotato.



Purtroppo è dotato solo come imitatore,come uomo ha un grande tristezza fra le gambe.


----------



## Eratò (29 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Stai zitta cloaca patogena.
> 
> Ieri sera Elio smanettava con il computer mentre io cucinavo rigatoni con la pajata. Gli ho proposto en passant una cosa a tre con una ragazza con cui ho flirtato in chat, una 22enne veramente figa, bisex dichiarata che non vede l'ora di farlo con una coppia sposata. Elio ha spento il computer, mi ha detto che non ha mai amato queste cose, le trova noiose, stufose, inutili, poi ha attaccato la Playstation e ha iniziato a giocare a Fifa2014.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo è dotato solo come imitatore,*come uomo ha un grande tristezza fra le gambe.*


ma cosa ti aspetti da un uomo... 

Io i tradimenti, di mio marito, li ho accettati quelli leggeri, anzi mi lasciano del tutto indifferente! Il nulla, sono trombatine di una volta e via. La cosa non mi tocca e non mi disturba, tanto so che è un uomo. Mi ha leggermente incuriosita, ma giusto quando l'ho saputo, poi neanche più quello. 

E' che voi maschi ragionate solo con la grande tristezza che avete fra le gambe.


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devo dire che President come imitatore è abbastanza *dotato*.


Ossignur...!!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Stai zitta cloaca patogena.
> 
> Ieri sera Elio smanettava con il computer mentre io cucinavo rigatoni con la pajata. Gli ho proposto en passant una cosa a tre con una ragazza con cui ho flirtato in chat, una 22enne veramente figa, bisex dichiarata che non vede l'ora di farlo con una coppia sposata. Elio ha spento il computer, mi ha detto che non ha mai amato queste cose, le trova noiose, stufose, inutili, poi ha attaccato la Playstation e ha iniziato a giocare a Fifa2014.


Amoreee ma sai che quando Elio non ti soddisfa puoi sempre contare su di me! Anzi sono gelosa che lo cerchi ancora!


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2014)

*Alt*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma cosa ti aspetti da un uomo...
> 
> Io i tradimenti, di mio marito, li ho accettati quelli leggeri, anzi mi lasciano del tutto indifferente! Il nulla, sono trombatine di una volta e via. La cosa non mi tocca e non mi disturba, tanto so che è un uomo. Mi ha leggermente incuriosita, ma giusto quando l'ho saputo, poi neanche più quello.
> 
> E' che voi maschi ragionate solo con la grande tristezza che avete fra le gambe.


E no.Fermati.Esistono anche gli uomini,non solo i maschi.Prendi oscuro,cosa ha in comune con il conte?nulla.Io sono un uomo, il conte un progetto di uomo abortito sul nascere,per via di quel moscerino che ha fra le gambe.Però cara scared perché continuate a stare con certi maschi?perchè non li avete riconosciuti subito?non avete capito o non avete voluto capire?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Ottobre 2014)

A che cazzo state dicendo? Dopo il tradimento io sono morto.  Lei mi ha ucciso ed ora quella troia deve pagare per io resto dei suoi giorni e mo deve rimborsare tutti gli anni di analisi che ho pagato.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A che cazzo state dicendo? Dopo il tradimento io sono morto. Lei mi ha ucciso ed ora quella troia deve pagare per io resto dei suoi giorni e mo deve rimborsare tutti gli anni di analisi che ho pagato.


Minchia.


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A che cazzo state dicendo? Dopo il tradimento io sono morto.  Lei mi ha ucciso ed ora quella troia deve pagare per io resto dei suoi giorni e mo deve rimborsare tutti gli anni di analisi che ho pagato.


Quando una donna con la pistola incontra un uomo col fucile......


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

...madonna che fatica!
dopo essermi venute le emorroidi sanguinanti e peste a forza di ampolle rettali...ho deciso che butto li un 3d ad ogni santa ora del giorno, come quando si sforna il pane.
Qualcuno che mi caga lo trovo sicuramente, certo sono un po in ribasso, dopo la sola che ho dato ar Suino...( oh e se poi quello me menava sur serio????) e dopo il declinato invito a quella che voleva conosce i miei famosi 30 cm...
me pagava pure l'hotel, pensa te. come facevo a tiramme giù li pantaloni...gli avrei dovuto da nà botta in testa a quella...pè faje capi che è tutto visto solo in proporzione!!!!!
meglio rinunciare, le donne i cm non li conoscono, mica.
per loro 3 cm è uguale a 30 cm.
so fortunato.
Per fortuna che ancora mi si caga la Chiara...certo che pure lei comincia a parlà de ..."gonfiato"!!!
macchè gonfiato...uso solo un po d'ovatta!!!!

ciao Nì...


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia.



si dice...*Minghia*.
ma sei *gretino*, pure tu.


----------



## Frithurik (29 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si dice...*Minghia*.
> ma sei *gretino*, pure tu.


Salutami tanto tanto il professore:corna:


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Salutami tanto tanto il professore:corna:


se è per questo...è Preside.
Minghia!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ciao Nì...(2)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se è per questo...è Preside.
> Minghia!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ciao Nì...(2)


Chi è Nì?


----------



## Frithurik (29 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se è per questo...è Preside.
> Minghia!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ciao Nì...(2)


curnutu e cuntentu
:cincin2::berechi e' ni')


----------



## Spider (29 Ottobre 2014)

eddai, che lo conosci bene.
parecchio.
*Minghione.*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Ottobre 2014)

*OT*

menzione speciale per zadig e buscopann
sto ancora ridendo dei loro post di ieri sera 

chiuso OT


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> menzione speciale per zadig e buscopann
> sto ancora ridendo dei loro post di ieri sera
> 
> chiuso OT


Notevoli!!


----------



## LDS (29 Ottobre 2014)

nicka per fare qualcosa di diverso in questo thread, interrompiamo il nostro amore immediatamente, cristiano praticante, amante del tavernello, insalatone gustose a cena, solo scarpe di pezza del mercato, e in effervescenza alla vista di armadi a 2 ante.

ce la farò!


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> nicka per fare qualcosa di diverso in questo thread, interrompiamo il nostro amore immediatamente, cristiano praticante, amante del tavernello, insalatone gustose a cena, solo scarpe di pezza del mercato, e in effervescenza alla vista di armadi a 2 ante.
> 
> ce la farò!
> 
> View attachment 9420


Mi avresti quasi conquistata, ma i gatti non mi piacciono molto...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi avresti quasi conquistata, ma i gatti non mi piacciono molto...


Sono cambiato per te.


----------



## zadig (29 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Stai zitta cloaca patogena.
> 
> Ieri sera Elio smanettava con il computer mentre io cucinavo rigatoni con la pajata. Gli ho proposto en passant una cosa a tre con una ragazza con cui ho flirtato in chat, una 22enne veramente figa, bisex dichiarata che non vede l'ora di farlo con una coppia sposata. Elio ha spento il computer, mi ha detto che non ha mai amato queste cose, le trova noiose, stufose, inutili, poi ha attaccato la Playstation e ha iniziato a giocare a Fifa2014.


anche a me manca il sesso.
ma non riesco a farlo.
ieri ho chiavato con Altro ed una dozzina di suoi amici.
ma proprio non ce la faccio a farmene di più.
però ne ho bisogno, quelli bastavano solo per riscaldarmi.
anche se quando è diventato moscio mi fanno tutti 'ribrezzo fisico'.
non capisco il perchè del periodo refrattario.
prima 5 o 10 minuti riuscivo ad aspettare.
ora proprio non ce la faccio.
è la prima volta che mi capita.
nel senso che in passato, sono stata senza sesso anche per 15 minuti.
e non stavo con il cronometro in mano.
forse sono diventata troppo vecchia.
e devo recuperare il tempo perduto.
conta anche l'infanzia.
almeno una al giorno, in media, mi spetta di diritto.
ooooh, non dovevo dire "diritto", mi fa eccitare.
sono troppo vecchia?


----------



## Frithurik (29 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> eddai, che lo conosci bene.
> parecchio.
> *Minghione.*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Senti cazzone al quadrato ,minghione  lo dico solo io.
Ossequi al Preside.(chissa' con chi e' adesso)

	
	
		
		
	


	





chi e' ni'


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Ciao nì*



Frithurik ha detto:


> Senti cazzone al quadrato ,minghione  lo dico solo io.
> Ossequi al Preside.(chissa' con chi e' adesso)
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao Nì è un film con Renato Zero.Spider adesso per avere un po' di visibilità mi rompe il cazzo con renato zero....orgoglioso di essere un sorcino.:up:Che devo dire?se riesco a far sorridere spider ben venga...appena mette piede dentro casa gli passa la voglia di ridere...!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao Nì è un film con Renato Zero.Spider adesso per avere un po' di visibilità mi rompe il cazzo con renato zero....orgoglioso di essere un sorcino.:up:Che devo dire?se riesco a far sorridere spider ben venga...appena mette piede dentro casa gli passa la voglia di ridere...!


E il preside chi sarebbe?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (30 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao a tutti.
Per non essere me stessa ho pensato di rispondere alla discussione 
a presto!

Ah ma dovevo essere un altro. 
Merda.
Ci penso e torno.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (30 Ottobre 2014)

Ecco.Ci.Sono.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Per non essere me stessa ho pensato di rispondere alla discussione
> a presto!
> 
> ...





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ecco.Ci.Sono.


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;zyPKx6ggvHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyPKx6ggvHg[/video]


----------



## aristocat (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hic!!! <---------- questa se la ricordano solo gli storici del forum


Era "Hips "


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

Ma insomma che forum del cavolo, che cos'è tutto questo surplus di attenzione verso una comunità virtuale che può nascere e morire domani?
Sapete che vi dico? Siete un'accolita di pettegoli che sghignazza sulle disgrazie altrui, fatevi una vita, andate a 

LA-VO-RA-RE!!


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma insomma che forum del cavolo, che cos'è tutto questo surplus di attenzione verso una comunità virtuale che può nascere e morire domani?
> Sapete che vi dico? Siete un'accolita di pettegoli che sghignazza sulle disgrazie altrui, fatevi una vita, andate a
> 
> LA-VO-RA-RE!!


deficente, sbroccolata. la verità è che tu non vali un cazzo di nulla, e invece di perdere tempo qui dovresti occuparti di torte e altro che sai. vabbè. sei una coglione, alcolizzata, che ha dei problemi di suo e vieni qui dentro, con tutte le tue frasi insulse a prodigare consigli. cogliona. disociata completamente demente da non capire un cazzo dove sta la realtà.
e se ti cancelli mi fai un piacere. comunque io al meeting(s) non ci vengo lo stesso. vaffanculo.


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> deficente, sbroccolata. la verità è che tu non vali un cazzo di nulla, e invece di perdere tempo qui dovresti occuparti di torte e altro che sai. vabbè. sei una coglione, alcolizzata, che ha dei problemi di suo e vieni qui dentro, con tutte le tue frasi insulse a prodigare consigli. cogliona. disociata completamente demente da non capire un cazzo dove sta la realtà.
> e se ti cancelli mi fai un piacere. comunque io al meeting(s) non ci vengo lo stesso. vaffanculo.


Io ti mando alle Svalbard veramente! Scalzo


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ti mando alle Svalbard veramente! Scalzo
> 
> View attachment 9429


PS. Conosci te stesso e non rompere il ca*** a me (solo per veri utenti storici di Tradi )


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ti mando alle Svalbard veramente! Scalzo
> 
> View attachment 9429


...ancora cò ste cazzo dè svalbard...robba giusta, giusta per quella *minghiona* di radical chic di AB.
ma lo volete capire che io sono il re dei re???? comando tutto io.
vi sfaccio tutta l'ampolla rettale e vi riempio di caldo liquido, fino a che non vi scoppia il culetto.
Invece di perdere tempo qui, dovreste farvi rompere il culo da quattro infimi cazzi brasiliani!!!
allora si, che tutti quei mariti cornuti che vi portate dietro capirebbero qualcosa ...di duro.

ciao Ni'...


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2014)

io alle svalbord ci andrei...
dite che si tromba???
perchè io c'ho urgenza!!!!
non reggo proprio....che cazzo volete che ci faccio con quella scopatina di due sere fa!!!
anzi, mà lasciato il sangue amaro, altro che.
comunque oramai mi sono industriato.
col cazzo dritto faccio felici tutti a Natale...lo usano per rompere le noci sul tavolo!!!
Mia moglie invece lo usa come attaccapanni...arriva e ci appende la borsa!!!
beh...almeno lo usa.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





aristocat ha detto:


> Io ti mando alle Svalbard veramente! Scalzo
> 
> View attachment 9429


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

Devo dire che Frithurik nei panni di Lizzi ha un suo perché... fa veramente "figura" , praticamente fa quasi sfigurare l'originale... :up:


----------



## zadig (2 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Devo dire che Frithurik nei panni di Lizzi ha un suo perché... fa veramente "figura" , praticamente fa quasi sfigurare l'originale... :up:


Frittino è un grande.
Scrive poco ma bene.
Minghia!


----------

